# What are you reading?



## mocha. (May 5, 2020)

I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading! 

for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!

I’ve also seen good things about the book “Girls & sex” which I’m thinking of picking up!
​


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

She's come undone by Wally Lamb, The Hobbit by J. R. R., and The Glass Castle by Jeannette Walls
I can't stick to one book and often switch between them if I get bored with one.
I would recommend She's come undone, made me laugh and cry (Suprised it's not a movie)


----------



## Antonio (May 5, 2020)

Junie B Jones


----------



## Soigne (May 5, 2020)

*NOTHING* at the moment. i've been so swamped with stuff to read this semester (english literature degree is about to be mine) that i'm so burnt out on reading now.

the last thing i read for fun was probably pride and prejudice. like two years ago.


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2020)

I'm currently reading _A Storm of Swords_ by George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading!
> 
> for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!
> 
> I’ve also seen good things about the book “Girls & s*x” which I’m thinking of picking up!


How about we make our own stories based on our profile pictures?
Here's mine.

The fresh darkness blanketed her room. She paused a moment, stuck in an ambivalent hesitance, then ran after him. He wasn't there. Only a passing thought. “I just knew you would give in eventually.” she heard a disembodied voice scoff. It was familiar, a memory. “Hello?” she whimpered. The darkness was getting tighter now. Suffocating. With no way to see what might lay ahead, every step entailed a risk.


----------



## mocha. (May 5, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm currently reading _A Storm of Swords_ by George R.R. Martin.


My boyfriend has the whole book set for the Game or Thrones series! What do you think of them?




Hanzoisbae said:


> How about we make our own stories based on our profile pictures?
> Here's mine.
> 
> The fresh darkness blanketed her room. She paused a moment, stuck in an ambivalent hesitance, then ran after him. He wasn't there. Only a passing thought. “I just knew you would give in eventually.” she heard a disembodied voice scoff. It was familiar, a memory. “Hello?” she whimpered. The darkness was getting tighter now. Suffocating. With no way to see what might lay ahead, every step entailed a risk.


very creative, but my profile picture is from the Moomins so they already have their own stories haha!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Soigne said:


> *NOTHING* at the moment. i've been so swamped with stuff to read this semester (english literature degree is about to be mine) that i'm so burnt out on reading now.
> 
> the last thing i read for fun was probably pride and prejudice. like two years ago.


Oof. Totally understandable! I felt like that a couple months ago but my work load is easing off as we near the end of the academic year, so I’ve had more motivation (and time) to be able to pick up reading again


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 5, 2020)

Does anyone actually want to write anything with me. I’m so bored


----------



## WynterFrost (May 5, 2020)

Currently re-reading Lord of the Rings, I've just started book 3. I'm waiting for a new book to be delivered, Creeping Jenny by Jeff Noon but that's still going to be a while so I was thinking of re-reading Game of Thrones again


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 6, 2020)

I've currently been reading The 13th book of The Wings of Fire series(The Poison Jungle), as well as Homestuck when I'm in proximity of a electronic device. :3


----------



## salem_ (May 6, 2020)

I am reading Frankenstein by Mary Shelley!


----------



## aericell (May 6, 2020)

I've been reading poetry books lately, currently on The Sun Underground & All the Colors in Between by Christopher Ferreiras. I get overwhelmed (with feelings ) if I read too much of it at once so it's taking me a while to get through it all


----------



## PearlDragoness (May 6, 2020)

I just finished re-reading the Percy Jackson and the Olympians, the Heroes of Olympus, and Trials of Apollo series's. I know there's middle-grade, but they're just SO GOOD I"M TOTALLY OBSESSED.


----------



## joombo (May 7, 2020)

Last Book Finished: Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie. A great Grimdark fantasy series with incredible characters and a fully realised harsh world.


----------



## ting1984 (May 8, 2020)

I read a lot of just about everything, but especially classic lit (I have a degree in English).  Finally got around to Jules Verne's classic, Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## Feferily (May 8, 2020)

I read too quickly. Today I finished the book Tommyknockers by Stephen King and am mostly done with House of Leaves! Always open to some reccomendations : D


----------



## Dormire (May 8, 2020)

Ascendance of a Bookworm novel. I feel like finishing the Anime before going too deep though.


----------



## Trundle (May 8, 2020)

Currently on The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers. Haven't read too much recently though.


----------



## mocha. (May 11, 2020)

I finished the James O’Brien book - amazing! Recommend for anybody interested in politics looking for a view from a different perspective.


I also took the plunge and bought this book:











just finished the first chapter and so far so good  really looking forward to delving into this one.


----------



## ting1984 (May 11, 2020)

^ lol, interesting book.  I'm happy to report my sex life is fantastic and my husband is hot.  That's all I got on sex.  

I finished the Verne book and have moved onto another acclaimed classic literary work that I put off for years -- Moby Dick by Herman Melville.  It's certainly much easier to understand at age 35 than when I was younger!


----------



## Prophecy82 (May 11, 2020)

I am rereading Crazy Rich Asian, and China Rich Girlfriend by Kevin Kwon.


----------



## Anine (May 11, 2020)

joombo said:


> Last Book Finished: Last Argument of Kings by Joe Abercrombie. A great Grimdark fantasy series with incredible characters and a fully realised harsh world.


Ahhhh that's one of my all time favourite book series! I should reread it when I have the time! 

Currently I'm rereading Dune, though, thinking of picking up some new lighthearted teen romance novels. I don't read them too much anymore, but I feel like something nice and easy in these interesting times haha


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2020)

Harry Potter & the chamber of secrets


----------



## meggtheegg (May 20, 2020)

I read all of Paper Girls recently, am zooming through Fruits Basket and Assassination Classroom, and im slowly reading toilet-bound hanako-kun as the english prints of them release


----------



## ellarella (May 20, 2020)

i just started H. G. Wells' The Time Machine last night, mainly because the 1979 movie Time After Time has recently become one of my favorite movies


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2020)

mocha. said:


> My boyfriend has the whole book set for the Game or Thrones series! What do you think of them?



I love them. I started book four, _A Feast for Crows_, last night.

I actually started reading them for research rather than for pleasure. I'm working on a fantasy series and when I realised that it would make sense to include additional point-of-view characters in different locations I was stuck as to how to go about it. Trying to find guidance for this in writing books or online led me nowhere, so I figured the next best thing to do would be to read _Game of Thrones_ and see how Martin handled it - I ended up getting hooked!


----------



## tanisha23 (May 23, 2020)

I'm slowing reading Vengeful by V.E. Schwab.

After reading Vicious, I thought one of the characters was very similar to a character from Death Note. The book also seems to have vaguely similar themes.


----------



## mocha. (May 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love them. I started book four, _A Feast for Crows_, last night.
> 
> I actually started reading them for research rather than for pleasure. I'm working on a fantasy series and when I realised that it would make sense to include additional point-of-view characters in different locations I was stuck as to how to go about it. Trying to find guidance for this in writing books or online led me nowhere, so I figured the next best thing to do would be to read _Game of Thrones_ and see how Martin handled it - I ended up getting hooked!


Ah yes I remember you saying! How far through your fantasy series are you? Do you have any plans to publish once you're done?  

I'm not sure if it's any help (you may have even read it before!) but I've heard good things about _Stephen King - On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft_!

---


I'm reading "_The Subtle Art of Not Giving a ****_" at the minute - kind of a realistic book about mental health/mindset which is quite a refreshing read compared to other books which just stick to the mantra "breathe and stay positive" haha. I've really enjoyed reading this book so far 

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Prophecy82 said:


> I am rereading Crazy Rich Asian, and China Rich Girlfriend by Kevin Kwon.


I've never read the book but that's one of my favourite films!!


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Ah yes I remember you saying! How far through your fantasy series are you? Do you have any plans to publish once you're done?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's any help (you may have even read it before!) but I've heard good things about _Stephen King - On Writing: A Memoir of the Craft_!




I read that book about five years ago, actually! All I took away from it was a gross story about eggs from King's childhood. 

I'm currently rewriting book one. Unfortunately the changes I've made mean I now need to scrap/completely rewrite book two and heavily edit book three before I can even think of starting book four. But it will all come together... I hope! I do intend to eventually publish the novels, and dedicate them to a friend who passed away before she could release the final book in her eight-book fantasy series.

I read a novella this afternoon that I got free via a newsletter. It wasn't amazing, but I'm still tempted to read the sequel.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 23, 2020)

I mentioned this in the _What Did You Accomplish Today?_ thread as well, but just yesterday I won an (unbelievably lucky) auction for an 107-year-old copy of my favourite book, Eleanor H. Porter's _Pollyanna_. I can't wait to read it in its oldest publicised form when it arrives...it's a very special story to my heart.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 23, 2020)

I've finally managed to make time to start reading again, which makes me happy. The changes in my schedule caused by the coronavirus took away my normal reading time, but I've started rearranging my day a bit to get some of that time back.

For a good while now, I've been slowly working my way through the complete works of Edgar Allen Poe. I'm pleased to say that I just started on the final story in the book, Arthur Gordon Pym. It's quite long but I've completed the Preface and Chapter 1 so far. Once I finish this story, I just have Poe's critiques left and I'll have read literally everything the man ever published.


----------



## Saylor (May 24, 2020)

I just started Giovanni's Room by James Baldwin and I've been going through some of Oscar Wilde's poetry.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I read a novella this afternoon that I got free via a newsletter. It wasn't amazing, but I'm still tempted to read the sequel.




"It wasn't amazing," I said. 

I ended up reading the next two books in the series right away and I'm now anxiously awaiting the release of book four in June, then book five (the one I'm really looking forward to!) is out in August. Agh. I went from not impressed to completely hooked.


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

I actually have been wanting to pick up reading again for a very long time, but I always find myself starting to fall asleep when I try to read regular books, and so I’ve been listening to podcasts of the Harry Potter series instead! The people on the podcast read the books and do skip some parts, yes, but they include enough to where you’re able to digest everything that you really need to know! It’s wonderful and had been super refreshing because it was one of the few series that I never really got into as a kid.


----------



## InkFox (May 24, 2020)

I'm currently reading The temple of the Golden Pavilion by Yukio Mishima, it had been a while since I'd last read a book by this author. 
I just finished H is for Hawk by Helen MacDonald a few days ago, which was a great book. It had been gifted to me by a friend a while ago and sat on a shelf for a while before I finally decided to open it. Quite a good surprise. ~


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 25, 2020)

I’m planning on starting Call Me By Your Name


----------



## salem_ (May 25, 2020)

Finished Frankenstein (such a wonderful reading), moving to The Autumn People by Ray Bradbury! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Imbri (May 25, 2020)

I finished _An American Heiress_, and since I've just started knitting a Harry Potter-themed quilt, I thought I would read the books again, so starting with _Sorcerer's Stone_.



Vrisnem said:


> I'm currently rewriting book one. Unfortunately the changes I've made mean I now need to scrap/completely rewrite book two and heavily edit book three before I can even think of starting book four. But it will all come together... I hope! I do intend to eventually publish the novels, and dedicate them to a friend who passed away before she could release the final book in her eight-book fantasy series.



Ugh, rewriting. I'm in a similar boat. I have the first book in my series finished and books 2-6 are in various stages of rough draft. I thought the second one was in pretty good shape, but realized that there are continuity issues that mean I had to completely tear it down and start over. Thankfully, book 3 is vague enough still that I can tweak rather than start over (although not even looking at that right now!), and 4-6 operate somewhat independently.

I've started compiling a binder as a series bible, and that helps. What do you do to keep all your characters, settings, etc. straight?

(Sorry for hijacking the thread, everyone. I now return you to your regularly scheduled book-reading progress.)


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2020)

Giovanni's Room was a lot shorter than I thought it was, but I really loved it. I'm in the middle of Fingersmith by Sarah Waters now.


----------



## biibii (May 29, 2020)

the last book i read was the color purple. i reccomend, although not if you get triggered (in a mental health way) by certain topics.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 29, 2020)

I'm a real Greek Mythology nerd, so I just finished Rick Riordian's Percy Jackson's Greek Gods and the sequel Percy Jackon's Greek Heros! They are actually really informative, they give some humor to otherwise really dark and sad stories. I've also always found it reading about the culture and history of another race & religion really fascinating. Learning about the flaws of the supposed "perfect" gods and goddesses is always hilarious. I want to start reading The Odyssey sometime in the near future, and I hear that it is really good, so I'm excited to start!


----------



## salem_ (Jun 3, 2020)

Almost finished *the autumn people* and I just got the *october country*, from the same author!
no idea on how to speed up autumn arrival anymore
spoopy pic related:


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I love them. I started book four, _A Feast for Crows_, last night.
> 
> I actually started reading them for research rather than for pleasure. I'm working on a fantasy series and when I realised that it would make sense to include additional point-of-view characters in different locations I was stuck as to how to go about it. Trying to find guidance for this in writing books or online led me nowhere, so I figured the next best thing to do would be to read _Game of Thrones_ and see how Martin handled it - I ended up getting hooked!


I know this is late, but I utterly adore ASoIaF! Was about halfway through SoS when I quit reading in July of last year. I got to the red wedding and I just...had to take a break. Probably didn’t help that I read that chapter the night before my brother’s wedding either. i need to get back to it lol


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm re-reading Crazy Rich Asian and the series because I recently re-watched the movie with my sister and knew that when I first watched the movie, I didn't enjoy it as much because it lacked so much detail (well movies tend to be like that), hence I'm trying to pin point the difference between the book and the movie to refresh my memories


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm reading through The Animator's Survival Kit by Richard Williams. I want to get into animation and see how it all works. It's pretty nice to read it with the visuals involved.


----------



## Weiland (Jun 11, 2020)

*11/22/63* -- It's probably my favourite novel of the 21st century now, and probably my favourite ever, beating the Battle Royale novel, The Green Mile, Frankenstein, or even Psycho. And I haven't even finished it! About 100 pages left.
*Frankenstein *-- It's my second time reading it, and it's as fascinating as I recall. A great classic, to be sure.
*A Brief History of Time *-- Stephen Hawking was a fascinating man, so when I saw a really nice copy of this at the local bookstore, I had to pick it up. It's a good read.
...and many more on my Kindle.

Books I plan on reading in due time:
*Paradise Lost/Regained *-- I read about it in Frankenstein a long time ago and when I saw it in the shop I had to pick it up. It looks interesting, especially as someone who's interested in religion and gods.
*The Divine Comedy *-- Another book I recently picked up but have had other copies of in the past. I've had a Penguins Classics and another edition but the publisher's name evades me. Anyway. Now I have a nice copy, I plan on reading it. (I've noticed Penguins Classics never last long and get worn really easily.) My friend told me the original text (not the translated version, which I'll be reading) is pretty similar to the English text, so I feel like I don't have to learn Italian!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm bad at keeping a "currently reading" list since I usually blitz through a book quickly and move onto the next LOL.

Currently I'm reading Holly Black's _The Folk of the Air _series and I'm on the second book. c:

I don't read many novels that often anymore though haha, I prefer to read short story anthologies especially now! I have a subscription to Fiction River and I read every volume. Sometimes I purchase books from authors in the anthology if I really like their style (they're usually indie authors haha) so I guess that's mostly just my preference nowadays.

If anyone has any fiction anthologies to recommend, I really love reading from smaller indie authors so make a rec if you have one!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

(wasn't there a thread like this already?)

Anyway, currently reading _Angela Davis: An Autobiography_ . Very interesting and surprisingly well-written and easily read for being a political /(auto)biography.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> (wasn't there a thread like this already?)
> 
> Anyway, currently reading _Angela Davis: An Autobiography_ . Very interesting and surprisingly well-written and easily read for being a political /(auto)biography.


Finished this one.. and what to say. A fantastic book by a fantastic woman. Read it if you get the chance.

Planning on starting on another of her books; _Freedom is a constant struggle _and it sounds really interesting also!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> (wasn't there a thread like this already?)



I think so! I could’ve sworn I posted in it.

Ah well. I’m on the final book in the Mistborn trilogy by Brandon Sanderson and I’ve started reading The Priory of the Orange Tree by Samantha Shannon!


----------



## cIementine (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Finished this one.. and what to say. A fantastic book by a fantastic woman. Read it if you get the chance.
> 
> Planning on starting on another of her books; _Freedom is a constant struggle _and it sounds really interesting also!



let me know how it is, i'm going to read women, race and class by her soon ! currently reading wuthering heights and bought a nice varied haul of books to get me through the rest of quarantine.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 13, 2020)

i just finished re-reading _the outsiders_ by s.e. hinton! it was required reading for me back in high school but i honestly didn't remember much of the story, and i'm so glad i read it again bc i really enjoyed it! i was so invested in this gang of misunderstood boys and their friendship that i couldn't help but tear up a little bit at the end haha

next on my list is probably going to be _no longer human_ by osamu dazai (another re-read) or _beautiful boy_ by david sheff


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 14, 2020)

I never read much, and right now the only book I like is coroika (splatoon manga) lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

pumpkins said:


> let me know how it is, i'm going to read women, race and class by her soon ! currently reading wuthering heights and bought a nice varied haul of books to get me through the rest of quarantine.


Started on the "freedom" book today and I'm really liking it! She speaks so you understand even though she's very academical in her ways. Must-read!

ohh i need to need women, race and class too aah


----------



## mangoseason (Jun 14, 2020)

Brandon Sanderson’s _The Way of Kings. _According to my kindle’s calculation, I ought to finish the book in 16 hours...daunting but I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2020)

_Memoirs of Hadrian _by Marguerite Yourcenar.

Heard this was gonna be good and I always liking me some obscure works. Read the first 20-30 pages just now and it's as good!


----------



## Mary (Jun 16, 2020)

I used to read a ton as a kid, but ever since school got hard (like late high school/college) I haven’t read much at all for fun. I’m an English major, so I have to read a lot for my classes anyway, and usually don’t have much extra time to start a book.

Since I’m not taking classes this summer, I picked up _The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes_ by Suzanne Collins. It’s a Hunger Games prequel, and since I loved those books as a teenager, I thought I’d give this one a try. It seems pretty good so far, but work has made it hard to make much progress on it. I’m looking forward to it, though!


----------



## PearlDragoness (Jun 16, 2020)

*clears throat* It is time for you guys to discover the magic that is the _Virals _series by Kathy Reichs. The first book is the story of 14-year-old Tory Brennan, whose mom dies in a car accident so she has to move the Charleston, SC to live with her dad she didn't know existed. Then Tory and her geeky friends discover a bunch of secrets and stuff and all hell breaks loose.

It's a kind-of science fictiony murder mystery, and it's SO FREAKING GOOD. I've been bugging my sister to read it for a month now but she's a stubborn idiot. It's very sad. Please, let someone who reads this post read the _Virals_ series. It would make me so happy to know that my post let someone experience the same joy that I did when I read it for the first time.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 18, 2020)

I finished reading The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym by Edgar Allen Poe, so I am finally done reading all of his works of fiction. Hurray!

I still have about 200 pages of Poe's literary critiques to read, but I've decided to put that on hold for now. My husband bought me the last two books in The Shadow of the Fox trilogy by Julie Kagawa, so I'm going to finish those next. I started Soul of the Sword today. It's already hooking me in just like the first book did.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 18, 2020)

I finished rereading _Howl's Moving Castle_ and am starting the next in the trilogy. It's my least favorite of the three, so I'll probably rush through it. Given that none of them are that long, I should be done by the weekend, which means looking for something new.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 18, 2020)

i finished _the virgin suicides_ by jeffrey eugenides two days ago and got pretty freaked because



Spoiler: tw: suicide



the rest of the sisters kill themselves on june 16th, which was exactly the date when i got to that part



next on the list for me are _homie_, a book of poems by danez smith, a black, queer, non-binary author and _the vanishing half_ by brit bennett, which is about twin sisters, one who secretly passes for a white woman and one who lives with her daughter in the very same town she tried to escape as a teenager. they're arriving today in the mail so i'm very excited!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 18, 2020)

I am going to expose myself as not an avid reader by saying the New Horizons handbook


----------



## Neb (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve been spending the last few months switching back and forth between three books.

First is “Xenogenesis” by Octavia Butler. It’s a post-apocalyptic novel about a woman and her children adapting to the aliens who saved their lives. The highlights are the aliens themselves. Known as “Ooloi,” they’re an octopus-like species who travel the universe to exchange culture and knowledge.

Second is “Pachinko” by Min Jin Lee. The story documents a Korean family who immigrate to Japan. Over four generations, you can see them integrate into Japanese society, deal with World War 2, and work through the difficult postwar period. The author's poetic prose alone makes the book worth a read.

Lastly is “The Name of The Wind” by Patrick Rothfuss. The first in a trilogy, “The Name of The Wind” is a deep look into the life of the hero Kvoth. From his whimsical childhood to his years traveling, you really get to learn this character inside out.


----------



## Tokkidokie (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm re-reading the Red Rising series by Pierce Brown. If you love sci-fi/fantasy, then I HIGHLY reccommend it!


----------



## shion (Jun 18, 2020)

heaven official's blessing


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

this is where it ends!!


----------



## ting1984 (Jun 25, 2020)

Tell Me Who You Are: Sharing Our Stories of Race, Culture & Identity (Guo and Vulchi)
No Justice: One White Police Officer, One Black Family, and How One Bullet Ripped Us Apart (Tolan and Ross)
The War on Cops: How the New Attack on Law and Order Makes Everyone Less Safe (MacDonald)
To Protect and Serve: How to Fix America's Police (Stamper)
Rise of the Warrior Cop: The Militarization of America's Police Forces (Balko)

These are the five books I checked out from my local library today.  I'd originally planned to get about three books on ethnic/race relations, and about two on police, but nearly all of the ethnic/race relations books were already checked out at the library, so I ended up with more police books instead.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m reading The Ancient Magus Bride!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 25, 2020)

It's a comic book but I've been making my way through Tillie Walden's On a Sunbeam on my lunch breaks. I actually meant to read some of it today but that didn't happen haha. Her art style is really cool, though, and I think the world she sets up is intriguing.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 26, 2020)

The Room Where It Happened. Not a fan of Bolton, but he was there.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 21, 2020)

I started reading Paper Towns. I'm almost halfway through which is weird because the plot just started. But I guess the book is technically two different adventures. 

The book is alright. I like the story, but certain phrases are very... odd to say the least. But I like it still, good mystery with teens. It'd be really great if the clues were left throughout the first adventure so the reader could pick up on them as well. It's kinda just random as it is now. Maybe there'll be some connection by the end of the book.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 21, 2020)

i just finished just kids by patti smith and i'm currently reading the optimism bias by tali sharot


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2020)

Decided to start a new book in the bath this afternoon. Next thing I know the book is finished and the water is cold. It was the fourth in a series and now need to wait until August for the next one.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 21, 2020)

The Courage to be Disliked
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Imbri (Jul 21, 2020)

I need something light. My brain is too tired right now to handle anything terribly deep/heavy. I'll have to go hunting for a light fantasy or maybe a cozy mystery.


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)

Currently reading The Last Wish - the first book of the witcher series by Andrzej Sapkowksi! I’m almost halfway through it but I doubt I’ll be able to finish it before the month ends. My attention span is really something else these days lol.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2020)

niconii said:


> Currently reading The Last Wish - the first book of the witcher series by Andrzej Sapkowksi! I’m almost halfway through it but I doubt I’ll be able to finish it before the month ends. My attention span is really something else these days lol.



I read that series a couple of years ago. It's very good! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm reading _The Dharma Bums_ by Jack Kerouac.

It's good so far, and is a semi-true novel about Jack's travels and the people he interacted with during said travels. The author is a Buddhist and it's very much about his journey of spirituality as much as it's about his wordly travels. I believe it also has some of the author's poetry but I'm only a few chapters in.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 21, 2020)

_Their Eyes Were Watching God_ by Zora Neale Hurston it's written in vernacular, so it's a bit hard to read if English isn't your primary reading language but you adapt to it quite fast.

Also thinking about reading
_Sleeping Beauties_ by Stephen King & Owen King
_La Bruja de Portobello_ by Paulo Coelho


----------



## niconii (Jul 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I read that series a couple of years ago. It's very good! Hope you enjoy it.



Thanks! The book has exceeded my expectations! To be honest, I just picked it up because of the Netflix series haha.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Sum good ol online fanfics.


----------



## lana. (Jul 21, 2020)

rereading the fellowship of the ring! it is slightly less painful reading it for the second time haha.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 21, 2020)

Just finished reading 'Flowers for Algernon' well that was depressing lol


----------



## KrazyKarp (Jul 21, 2020)

The only books I read are math textbooks! I've been bouncing between three since the semester ended in May.


----------



## xChives (Jul 21, 2020)

A collection of memoirs by David Sedaris. He has a very dry sense of humor which I relate to and honestly it’s inspired me to jot down funny/interesting daily happenings in my own life.


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2020)

_Final Fantasy XV: The Dawn of the Future_ by Jun Eishima. Never thrown money at a book so fast.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nothing right now but this forum.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2020)

Pride and Prejudice. I find the characters very charming and witty. I'll certainly be reading more of Austen's work after this.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2020)

I have to read a book for my honors English class. It’s a classic book called Snow Falling on Cedars by David Guterson. It’s a really good book and it’s super well written!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 31, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I have to read a book for my honors English class. It’s a classic book called Snow Falling on Cedars by David Guterson. It’s a really good book and it’s super well written!


I saw the movie a while back and thought it was really good. I need to remember to check out the book.


----------



## Damniel (Jul 31, 2020)

_Less_ by Andrew Sean Greer


----------



## Imbri (Aug 1, 2020)

I just couldn't find anything that hit me, so I ended up borrowing a book. I'm reading _Black Kitten Magic_ by Sara Bourgeois. It's the first in a series and seems to be a cozy mystery.

Not sure I'll continue the series, but this is cute, light, and doesn't require too many brain cells to read, which is where I'm at right now.

Edit: And just finding out that it appears to be a sequel series, focusing on the daughter of another witch. That might explain why I was a little lost getting started.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

I just finished the horror novel 'Thinner' by Stephan King under his pseudonym Richard Bachman, and the graphic novel 'Through the Woods' by Emily Carroll. Three stars for the first, two for the second.


----------



## meo (Aug 1, 2020)

The Heart of Buddha's Teaching - Thich Nhat Hanh
The Vegetarian - Han Kang (re-reading for the second time)


----------



## xiheeet (Aug 2, 2020)

I've been stuck reading "On Earth We're Briefly Gorgeous" by Ocean Vuong since early Feburary...it's beautiful but also painful...I also just want to savor the moment b/c I tend to read too fast...but now I'm reading too slow, haha. It's about letters that a Vietnamese American writes to his mother, knowing that she will never read it because of the language barrier and explores war violence/trauma, domestic abuse, and healing. 

I've also been wanting to read the following works

*Ella Minnow Pea by Mark Dunn*: its about residents of a town writing letters to each other but each letter drops a letter. I thought the concept is so cool and have been wanting to read it since!
*The Mushroom at the End of the World by Anna Tsing*: it's an anthropological work that traces the matsutake mushroom's global chain from its production to its consumption in global markets


----------



## Moldy Bun (Aug 2, 2020)

I've been reading The Picture of Dorian Grey, and I'm contemplating picking up Frankenstein. Ironically, I've never read it, but I've read the manga version by Junji Ito. The premise of the story is fascinating to me.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> Just finished reading 'Flowers for Algernon' well that was depressing lol


Omg!! I read that book a few months ago and it stayed with me for days, it’s the only book that’s ever made me cry!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 2, 2020)

I haven't read for a while, although I should really finish Watchmen.. I'm halfway through but got distracted with video games  After I finished that, I'll be reading the Hunger Games prequel novel, although I'm not expecting it to be great lol.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> Omg!! I read that book a few months ago and it stayed with me for days, it’s the only book that’s ever made me cry!



What's it about? I'm curious now! I tend to like reading sad books


----------



## mocha. (Aug 2, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> What's it about? I'm curious now! I tend to like reading sad books


It's quite an old book so just a warning about some of the language used, although definitely a must read! It's a short book, I managed to get through it in about 2 days but if you're a fast reader you could do it in a few hours c:

It's written in first person about a man that has a low IQ (written from his perspective in diary entries) and he undergoes an operation to increase his IQ, it just shows you his progress from the beginning and you get to experience everything with him. Definitely worth a read, let me know what you think if you do decide to read it!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> It's quite an old book so just a warning about some of the language used, although definitely a must read! It's a short book, I managed to get through it in about 2 days but if you're a fast reader you could do it in a few hours c:
> 
> It's written in first person about a man that has a low IQ (written from his perspective in diary entries) and he undergoes an operation to increase his IQ, it just shows you his progress from the beginning and you get to experience everything with him. Definitely worth a read, let me know what you think if you do decide to read it!


Wow that sounds like a very unique concept! I'll definitely give it a shot  Thank you! I always love getting book recommendations!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

_On the Road - The Original Scroll_

Bought this sometimes last year actually but haven't had the time to start properly on it til now. I really enjoy it and if you as me have read the altered/censored version numerous times this is just pure pleasure.


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 2, 2020)

right now i’m rereading Dune as i picked up the second book in the series, Dune Messiah, and immediately had to put it down since i remembered so little from the first book by the time i got it! Dune is one of my favorite books ever though and it’s really fun to reread. there’s so many little hints of all the plot twists even in just the first chapter, but they’re so subtle i didn’t pick up on anything my first time through. 

i’m also reading howls moving castle as a light and easy read, and have been working my way through all of sherlock holmes for a while now. i have a big book that’s just a collection of all the og works (plus drawings by sidney paget!!) and it is _thick_ lol.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Aug 2, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading!
> 
> for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!
> 
> I’ve also seen good things about the book “Girls & s*x” which I’m thinking of picking up!



Fanfics aha I actually enjoy them much more as opposed to most books, plus they are free


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 2, 2020)

Nothing for this year....just hard to find a new interesting book now days.


----------



## Lizbethhy (Aug 2, 2020)

Currently decided to buy the Avatar The Last Airbender novel series

I bought every single book of the series, not including Legend of Korra or Kyoshi sadly BUT I will get them soon,
and I'm pretty excited to get through them. I loved the series and own them on Blu-ray, so I'm happy to see the continuation of the series.
A few of them are Library editions, basically each book has three parts (parts 1, 2, 3, respectively) and library editions are all three parts of that book in one, at least that is what these books are. 
Others of the series are just 1-3 and smaller, the library editions are HUGE but the illustrations are beautiful and I love it

I've also decided to reread a few books in my collection, right now I'm on Battle Royale. If you don't know what that is I won't spoil too much but it is essentially the more graphic, original Hunger Games. Instead of 24 kids knowingly preparing for the Games held in the Capitol, its 40~ students of a class, usually seeming to be grade 9 or such, in Asia admitted into the Battle Royale Act at random. The kids have no idea of the program, where they go for it, that it's happening, or what it entails. The book is really good and the movie adaptation by Kinji Fukasaku and Kitano Takeshi is phenomenal.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Aug 3, 2020)

i've been reading a lot of stuff that's definitely fun for me, but not necessarily fun reads for other people lol 
like... peer-reviewed journal articles and things about sharks! my capstone project is on shark evolution so i've been looking at papers about shark fossils a ton  
also, current events have made me look into virology and the evolution of viruses more! it's really interesting to me, albeit confusing sometimes with all the science-ey jargon lol 
sorry i don't have a ton of like, book recommendations though :')


----------



## Romaki (Aug 12, 2020)

Currently reading Hold Tight is a Harlan Coben, I'm a quarter through the book. I like it so far, the changing perspective can be a little sudden but only because I don't want to stop reading that section of the story. It's my first crime/thriller and it was a random choice, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm hunting around for something. I pulled up _Ghost a la Mode_, which is a fun, light mystery. It's quick, though, so I'll have to find something to read after that.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 12, 2020)

I finished Soul of the Sword yesterday and started Night of the Dragon, the final book in the trilogy, today.


----------



## Belle T (Aug 12, 2020)

Alongside hefty amounts of manga and comic books, I've been diving into classic literature a lot lately.  One of my biggest regrets is that I didn't take my literature courses very seriously in primary school, so while I did read a lot of books then, I didn't really take the time to analyze and appreciate them as I do now.  So being in quarantine has given me plenty of time to catch up and re-visit some old books from middle and high school, as well as some new ones that I hadn't read.  I just finished reading The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, and it's quite interesting how adaptations and pop cultural representations of the novella seem to.... blatantly miss the point of the book?

Anyway, it's been fun.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm currently "in the middle" of Little Woman. I got it for Christmas but accidentally left it at school for a majority of quarantine. Plus, I've been distracted a lot so I haven't gotten far. Right now I think it's where Joe has a bunch of kittens and it's snowy or something.


----------



## followthepath (Aug 14, 2020)

I recently finished reading 1984, currently reading Animal Farm for my essay. I also asked help to https://writingcheap.com/ for my essay, but still need to read them for making the part of my job. Anyway I really enjoyed 1984 and Animal Farm is also nice, they are really awesome books, but I believe they are not for everyone. There are meanings behind the lines which you need to understand, I don't recommend this book for the youngest people, but when you're grown, you really need to read them!


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 14, 2020)

i'm reading _maybe you should talk to someone_ by lori gottlieb, a memoir about her experiences both as a therapist and a therapy patient - if anyone's having/considering therapy i'd really recommend it, it's really insightful and helped me understand the process a lot more and get more out of my sessions


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 15, 2020)

Trying to re-read the Divergent series. If all else fails, I'll re-read The Hobbit. It's one of my favorite books.

Manga wise, I'm trying to catch up on Shokugeki no Souma... something I've been putting off for soooo long ; A ;​


----------



## Belle T (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm now reading The Wind in the Willows by Kenneth Grahame.  It's quite a delightful little story that I haven't read in awhile, but I remember when I was quite young I went to see a theatrical play of it.  I don't remember a thing about it, though.

All the while, I'm waiting for my copies of Michael Crichton's Jurassic Park novels to arrive from Amazon.  A few weeks ago, I binged on the movies, and I thoroughly enjoyed... well, the first one, and that's about it.  So some friends suggested I try the books, despite not really being my usual reading.  I'm pretty excited.  Even if I don't end up enjoying them, they'll make good shelf pieces.


----------



## Peter (Aug 15, 2020)

Just getting into a book on Greek Mythology. I've always been interested in the myths but never had a drive to look into them as I've always heard they can be a long slog . hopefully this will change my mind.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 15, 2020)

Currently I'm reading Midnight Sun by Stephanie Meyer and Crown of Midnight by Sarah J Maas. Midnight Sun is taking me a long time as it's very full on.


----------



## mangoseason (Aug 15, 2020)

Reading Pride and Prejudice with a friend. It’s weird reading this particular novel as an adult since all that satirical stuff is now actually funny


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 15, 2020)

Right now I'm reading the Anne of Green Gables series. I'll probably abandon them though for my 10000000th reading of LOTR in the next week or two!


----------



## Neb (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ve been reading Stardust by Neal Gaiman and Children of Ruin by Adrian Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 18, 2020)

I finished reading _The Woman in the Moonlight_ by Patricia Morrisroe last night. It is a fictionalized story about Countess Julie Guicciardi, the woman Beethoven dedicated the _Moonlight Sonata_ to. It was a fun read, but I'd rather something that had been grounded a bit more in fact.


----------



## mangoseason (Aug 18, 2020)

I just finished reading The Gentleman’s Guide to Vice and Virtue and it was spectacular! I’ll be reading the rest of the series for sure!


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

a random story on wattpad cause it’s cute 
but I’m also trying to read the 2nd Harry Potter book


----------



## TaylaJade (Aug 19, 2020)

I’m about 3/4 into Kafka on the Shore by Haruki Murakami as part of a book swap I’m doing with some friends. I’m really enjoying it and love the way he writes! Next I’m reading The Goldfinch lol. Finally joining the bandwagon...


----------



## Romaki (Sep 12, 2020)

Just finished The Bad Daughter by Joy Fielding. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

_The Dharma Bums _by Jack Kerouac. Definitely wanted more of his works after that one famous book and this is really good so far!


----------



## Asarena (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm currently reading The Gentleman's Guide to Vice and Virtue by Mackenzi Lee. I like it a lot so far~


----------



## Belle T (Sep 12, 2020)

I finished reading Jurassic Park and the sequel.  The first one was pretty good.  A more feature-rich experience than the movie.  The second is less good, and barely resembles the movie at all.  But it has some elements that I find interesting and would have liked to see implemented.  They're not the kind of thing I would normally read, but I think they're worth it if you're a fan of the movies.  They're interesting books, even if they're not what I would call "great."  By that I mean that if you're not already a fan of the movies, I don't really consider them required reading and would be hard-pressed to picture them as a classroom example on how to write a novel.  But they're fun.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 12, 2020)

after a little 5 month reading hiatus, i finally picked up a book. _i'm thinking of ending things_ by iain reid. yes, purely because of the netflix movie. i've stopped myself from watching it until i finished the novel (which i just did about 20 minutes ago, so hello to this movie tonight).


----------



## N a t (Sep 12, 2020)

Today I just bought volumes 1 and 2 of the Sailor Moon Short Stories. Excited to start them although they'll be a quick read!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)

Posts on TBT currently


----------



## Giovana (Sep 20, 2020)

I have read many books in quarantine, but now I am reading restless minds, he comments on people with attention deficit disorder, I am still in the beginning, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 20, 2020)

Currently reading 'How to Be Filled with the Holy Spirit' by A.W. Tozer. I just finished his book 'The Dangers of a Shallow Faith', and it was amazing!


----------



## sunny_ac (Sep 21, 2020)

I was reading Mind Games by Teri Terry which is my FAVOURITE book of all time, now I found out there’s another book continuing on it. I’m planning on reading that and the Slated series by the same author.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 27, 2020)

Last week, I finished up Night of the Dragon, the final book in the Shadow of the Fox trilogy.  It was a pretty good series overall, but I thought the first book was the best and the second and third books became increasingly formulaic.

I'm not sure what I want to start reading next.  I still have Poe's criticisms yet to read, but I read the first one on Friday and just wasn't feeling it.  So I might start on one of several mystery novels that my mom let me borrow.  I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Belle T (Oct 4, 2020)

It's October!  That means it's time for horror!  So continuing with my classical literature binge, I'll be reading Mary Shelly's _Frankenstein _followed by Bram Stoker's _Dracula_. I know those are obvious picks, but I'll probably busy a lot of the month so I don't have time to choose carefully.


----------



## mocha. (Oct 4, 2020)

Haven’t really had the time or motivation to read anything not related to my studies, although my wishlist of books is slowly piling up!

one academic-related book I’ve been reading is The Prince, for my politics class. I think the last book I read for fun was Flowers for Algernon, which was amazing!

I’ve mainly been listening to audiobooks, working my way through the Harry Potter series, as well as a book called “Invisible Women” which is a really interesting book about exposing data bias in a world designed for men, and proves greatly how much we still need feminism in 2020!

since it’s October, I thought I’d mention I also finished the audiobook “the demonologist” by Ed and Lorraine warren. If anybody is a fan of the conjuring, I’d recommend this book as it goes more in depth about their experiences during these hauntings and there are a few extras added in as well! I know the warrens are quite controversial and have been outed as frauds many of times, but I still find their stories interesting! c:


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 12, 2020)

I couldn't get into any of my more complex books so I picked up a book my mom loaned to me.  It's called A Stranger in the House by Shari Lapena and it's pretty much exactly what I needed.  It's an easy read and interesting enough.  I started plowing through it today on my work break and didn't want to put it down.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 19, 2020)

So, I finished A Stranger in the House in less than a week.  It was a really easy read and even though some of it was predictable, it still kept me turning the pages until the end where they actually threw in a little twist I wasn't expecting.

Today, I started reading The Stolen Marriage by Diane Chamberlain.  It's another loaner from my mom and it's seems interesting so far.  It takes place during the WWII era and I haven't read a whole lot of novels set in that time period that don't deal directly with the war, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 20, 2020)

Johannes Cabal: The Necromancer. Please, please, please, give it a try if you enjoy dark humor. The book is a borderline masterpiece.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 29, 2020)

I finished The Stolen Marriage and it was pretty good.  There were some topics like racism that were brought up but kind of glossed over, however since it was written solely from the main character's point of view I can kind of understand why it was limited.

Next up, I'm reading The Witness by Sandra Brown.  And that will take care of all the books my mom loaned me before the pandemic so I can finally return them to her.


----------



## Milleram (Oct 30, 2020)

I've been reading a lot of manga lately. I was reading The Girl from the Other Side a few weeks ago. My copies of volumes 8 and 9 arrived earlier this week, so I'm looking forward to reading those. I also started reading Kasane this week. The story is definitely a bit odd, but it's pretty interesting at the same time.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Indian Herbalogy of North America by Alma R. Hutchens. So far, it's a fascinating read, especially as I'm part Native American.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 31, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> Indian Herbalogy of North America by Alma R. Hutchens. So far, it's a fascinating read, especially as I'm part Native American.


It sounds interesting; I'll have to look it up.

I'm going light right now and rereading _The Chronicles of Narnia._ I'm on The Dawn Treader at the moment.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 31, 2020)

Imbri said:


> It sounds interesting; I'll have to look it up.
> 
> I'm going light right now and rereading _The Chronicles of Narnia._ I'm on The Dawn Treader at the moment.


Yes, it is! I recently inherited it from my late aunt (RIP) who also enjoyed studying all things Native American, especially if it was about our specific tribe. 

Oh nice, I love C.S. Lewis! Great stuff


----------



## yuckyrat (Nov 1, 2020)

Allie Brosh's "Solutions and other Problems"! Very good so far, and I'm glad she's doing well, since I know she's struggled with depression for quite some time now.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 8, 2020)

Going to include the audio books I've been listening to (because my mind has been all over the place and I haven't been able to concentrate on reading an actual book)

Not sure if any of you have heard of Mrs Hinch (she's quite a well known name in the UK), but she recently released an auto-biography, called "This is Me". Found it quite interesting hearing her perspective of social media but I feel like a lot of it wasn't really sincere, still an easy listen though! It was also nice to hear her recognise Body Dysmorphic Disorder (something I suffer with) and it actually shocked me a little to hear her speak about it.

I've just started listening to "Too Much and Never Enough" by Mary Trump, should be an interesting listen!

Since my mood/interests change on the daily, I have a few other books that I'm listening to depending on my mood. One is "Once upon a Tyne" by Ant and Dec, and the classic "1984" by George Orwell. I've also recently downloaded "Mythos" by Stephen Fry. Looking forward to finishing these


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 8, 2020)

I have been struggling to finish the 2nd book in the prequel to the His Dark Materials trilogy. It's good, but I have just been too distracted to read. The book is called The Secret of the Commonwealth.

Another book that I bought but haven't started reading yet is Humans by Brandon Stanton. That's more of a coffee table book but it's a really cool collection of photos with interviews of the person. Brandon Stanton runs a page called Humans of NY (he started in NY but has since expanded his photo project to all over the world) and he is probably one of the nicest, most compassionate people I've seen in the public sphere.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm on Cleopatra's Daughter by Michelle Moran. Not liking it quite as much as other books I've read by her, but it isn't horrible. This one just seems to be paced a bit slower than the others.


----------



## Radio (Nov 9, 2020)

@RedPanda I didn't know His Dark Materials had a prequel, thank you for bringing this to my attention. It was the first trilogy that I absolutely fell in love with as a kid. 

I'd also love to know how much the Humans of NY book varies from his social media as I've read every post he has ever made and if the book is just reprints of those stories it may not be worth me checking it out.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 9, 2020)

Radio said:


> @RedPanda
> I'd also love to know how much the Humans of NY book varies from his social media as I've read every post he has ever made and if the book is just reprints of those stories it may not be worth me checking it out.



I'm pretty sure the book has unique content from the web stuff, but I can tell you when I get around to reviewing it more closely!


----------



## Radio (Nov 9, 2020)

I should put the book I'm reading in here as well haha.

Currently working through _Gilded Wolves_ by Roshani Chokshi. I was sold on the idea because a book youtuber that I watch compared it to one of my favourite TV shows of all time, Leverage. But then said youtuber told me that it was Leverage + magic and I was really inclined to check it out. I am still at the beginning portion where everything is being set up (in that they haven't been offered the really big heist yet), but I really love the characters so far and definitely see how it has similarities.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been on a fantasy kick lately, and I'm getting close to the end of _The Eye of the World_ by Robert Jordan. I can definitely see where he drew inspiration from LotR. It feels more like a true homage than an amateur plagiarizing the most famous high fantasy series of all time, though, so respect. And I have to give Robert Jordan credit for successfully hooking me despite the fact that I disliked the POV character until the middle of the book (when the POVs split so I got breaks from Rand every now and then; that coincided with him starting to be a bit more decisive instead of letting others lead him around by the nose and tell him what to do which helped me like him a little more). I'm particularly excited to see how Perrin's storyline develops.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m reading a book about pro wrestling called Death of the Territories and a book called Algorithms of Oppression.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 11, 2020)

I finished reading The Witness by Sandra Brown. While it was good, it was my least favorite of the books my mom loaned to me. Some of the secondary characters felt very flat and stereotypical to me, but the way the story was presented did keep me entertained.

I haven't decided what I'm going to read next. I need to peruse my bookshelf and decide on something.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 13, 2020)

I just finished “Turtles All The Way Down” by John Green (he’s the author or “The Fault in Our Stars” and he does the Crash Course videos). It is an amazing book and a very quick read. The main character Aza Holmes struggles with severe ocd and anxiety, and has trouble getting over her fear of c. diff and her micro biome. She faces a lot of challenges in her life and has to connect to the boy Davis who’s millionaire father has suddenly disappeared and has an $100,000 bounty to find him. It has a lot of ups and downs and I highly recommend it, it took me about a day and a half to read! 11/10 would read about 3 time more or read when I am bored of one book. 

Also on the topic of John Green books, I read “An Abundance of Katherine’s”. I thought it was a strange book, and I didn’t vibe with it as much. The plot was pretty hard to understand and the characters were a little weird. Overall it was a pretty weird premise, with the main character Colin Singleton being a prodigy child and a very smart mathematician. He dates overall 19 girls named Katherine with a ‘K’, and he can anagram really well. It’s a very strange book, and I give it a 6/10. I skipped a bit because it didn’t really have anything to do with the plot and it still made sense when I skipped a few chapters.


----------



## ellarella (Nov 13, 2020)

the lover by marguerite duras. i'm only 1/4 through, but it seems alright so far. i originally bought it for my mom after i finding it in a thrift shop, but it turned out she already had it, so now i'm stuck with it


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 13, 2020)

I am doing a Harry Potter reread. Currently I'm on Book 3 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm listening to an audiobook called "Funny, You Don't Look Autistic" by a comedian named Michael McCreary. I just started it and I hope it's good. I'm on the spectrum and I like hearing about the experiences of other autistic adults as they try to navigate a neurotypical world. It's funny so far.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 18, 2020)

I've decided to go back and finish reading Poe's critisms. Taking a break for some light reading really helped and now I'm feeling excited about the prospect of diving back into them.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 18, 2020)

I've just started my first Christmas novel of the season called Calling Mrs Christmas. Half way through and for once I don't know how it's going to end . I know the general rule is you can see what happens at the end but I still enjoy reading them every year!


----------



## Imbri (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been reading _The Queen's Dollmaker_ by Christine Trent. It's been in my TBR pile for way too long, and I was looking for a nice, easy story to enjoy in the evenings, now I'm back to work. I'm about 2/3 of the way through it, and it's a fun read. I have the sequel on tap, and will likely read that, once I finish this first one.


----------



## ting1984 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just finished five library autobiographies on a number of figures (Alex Haley, George H.W. Bush, Bobby Brown, and Gretchen Carlson among them).  I'm now reading Bill Clinton's My Life autobiog, and Beyond the Veil by Fatima Mernissi, which examines being female in modern Islamic context. (Though Christian, such a thing interests me with its emphasis on submission, which is also a feature of New Testament Biblical instruction via the Apostle Paul, a very controversial thing in today's sex/gender climate.)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Some posts on TBT alongside some articles currently.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

The Prydain Chronicles by Lloyd Alexander.

Most people would probably be more familiar with 'The Black Cauldron' film by Disney...though the film did not do the book series any justice.


----------



## Belle T (Nov 21, 2020)

Finished reading both Frankenstein and Dracula.  I didn't expect me to take a million billion years to get through them, but schedules and whatnot.  I enjoyed them both but the latter I think went on for a little too long, and I felt the former had much stronger prose.

The next book on my list is _The Fifth Book of Peace _by Maxine Hong Kingston. From what I've read, Kingston is a bit of a polarizing figure within the Chinese-American community, which is something I can't really speak about with any level of experience, but I do slightly cringe at some of the responses she's given to the criticisms levied at her. I'm hoping this book will at least be interesting. If not, it was given to me for free at a yard sale, so I won't be too torn up about it. Plus, I like the cover.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 21, 2020)

Wyrd Sisters by Pratchett, since moving a few months ago I couldn't focus enough to read until recently so I'm easing myself into it with something comfy


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 21, 2020)

Just started The Secret Santa by Trish Harnetiaux today and already a 100 pages in. I always read Christmas novels this time of year but this one is different being a murder mystery set at Christmas


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm actually about to begin reading 12 Rules for Life by Jordan Peterson fairly soon. It looks to be a dense read, so I hope I get through it alright.


----------



## ting1984 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fjoora said:


> I'm actually about to begin reading 12 Rules for Life by Jordan Peterson fairly soon. It looks to be a dense read, so I hope I get through it alright.



I actually got through that one pretty quickly.

Bill Clinton's autobio is taking much longer.  I'm still on that one, and that's only volume one.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 25, 2020)

I've been reading "Kindred" by Octavia Butler. It's a good book but I have to read it for English class in school so there a time crunch there and I also have to write essays on it. But perhaps I'll read it again on my own time someday.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 25, 2020)

I plan on starting, "Stiff: The curious lives of human cadavers," by Mary Roach (when time permits). I used to want to get into mortuary science and studied a lot of this kind of stuff. Yes I am weird and likely morbid, but fascinated by too many things, lol. *watches everyone slooooowly back away* xD


----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 29, 2020)

Recently i've been reading Fugou Keiji fanfics or Argonavis fanfics


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 29, 2020)

After watching Cowboy Bebop I decided to reread Neuromancer by William Gibson and whah I love it, definitely a favourite sci fi book for me. My partner got me another book by William Gibson set in the same verse so I'm excited to see more of this world owo
(My partner is a programmer so I'm honestly vvv curious to see what he makes of these silly Cowboy hackers if he gets round to reading Neuromancer)


----------



## Imbri (Dec 29, 2020)

I just finished _Lady of Ashes_ by Christine Trent. I'd read _The Queen's Dollmaker_ and _A Royal Likeness_ by her already, which I enjoyed. This one wasn't as good, IMO. It was slow to start, there were far too many teases about who people were talking to/conspiring with, a mysterious character who spent the better part of the novel appearing only in anonymous entries to their diary, and an ending that was rushed and disjointed. It really needed a few more chapters to settle everything.

I think it's meant to be first in a series, which might account for the somewhat abrupt ending, but it didn't interest me enough to go look for further books.

I got a couple of new books for the holidays, so I may start one of them. I've done several historical fiction novels, and think I want something a bit lighter.


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m currently in book 4 (Castle of Wizardry) of David Edding’s series, The Belgariad. I’m not usually for much high fantasy, reading it because my boyfriend loved the series. I’m honestly really enjoying it.


----------



## Kattea (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm reading All The Light We Cannot See. It's been a while since I've read for pleasure since I've always been so busy with school and work. I've been really enjoying it!


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm currently reading Leviathan's Wake. I've seen The Expanse which is the TV adaptation of the books and it's mostly true to the books. There's some stuff they cut but I'm fine with that cause it wouldn't have been that interesting to see on TV or have been too graphic.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 3, 2021)

I have dyslexia, and I had my most productive reading year exclusively listening to audiobooks last year and I'm going to continue doing that, so hopefully that still counts...

Anyway, I'm currently listening to The Queen by Josh Levin about the infamous "welfare queen" mentioned by Reegan during his bid for presidency. The truth of the matter is Linda Taylor was a con-artist, bigamist, kidnapper, and possible murderer who was somehow demonized for the least of her crimes, but became the stereotype for the "undeserving poor". It's very enlightening.


----------



## xara (Jan 3, 2021)

honestly, i haven’t been doing much reading lately but right now i’m reading “white oleander” by janet fitch. it’s for a school assignment and i’m only about 50 pages in but it’s been an interesting read so far!


----------



## PrincessApple (Jan 4, 2021)

im trying to save enough to buy the trials of apollo series since it's connected to the percy jackson/heroes of olympus series which is what i've been reading. I already read this series but I decided to read it again bc of quarantine hehe


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 19, 2021)

i'm currently rereading my favourite book series, miki falls
it's not very popular and apparently a lot of people who read it, hated it 
but i love it, it's super cute


----------



## cIementine (Jan 20, 2021)

i'm almost done with on earth we're briefly gorgeous by ocean vuong which i really enjoyed. i discovered his work after being recommended his book of poetry, night sky on exit wounds, which i also highly recommend.


----------



## oranje (Jan 21, 2021)

I just finished " The Signature of All Things" by Elizabeth Gilbert. My sister gave it to me as a gift after she became a fan of hers after reading "Eat, Pray, Love". I wasn't coming in with big expectations, but I actually really like it. It's a fictional story about a woman botanist in the early 1800s. It's very bittersweet, but I like how its realistic it is in that regard. Sometimes people do sacrifice almost everything in order to dedicate themselves to an idea and in this case, it was for the pursuit of science. I also liked that the protagonist was an older woman, which I don't see too often. Plus I also like how the author describes animals in the book, it's very sweet.


----------



## Radio (Jan 22, 2021)

Currently reading "How to Lose the Time War". It's really short (maybe a novella tbh given that it's less than 300 pages). It's more abstract than plot-written but it's written so beautifully and I really enjoy the descriptions inside the book.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm currently re-reading the Claymore manga series because I bought a collector's edition as a treat for myself


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m now reading Harry Potter and the half blood Prince


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m reading “We are the Ants” by Shaun David Hutchinson. I’m a little late to the party on this one but I highly recommend it if you haven’t already. You won’t look at life the same and will be better for it.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 22, 2021)

currently I'm reading 'the picture of Dorian Grey' by Oscar Wilde! one of my 'resolutions' this year was to read a wider variety of books, both ones that weren't written recently as well as outside of my usual genre (i.e. trying to not exclusively read YA romance novels). it's a good read but I don't know if so far i'd describe it as particularly captivating!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 23, 2021)

No One Writes Back by Eun-Jin Jan. Not the kind of book I usually read, but I love it so far.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 23, 2021)

I've read about 4 books this month already. Been reading a lot lately. Currently finishing up a book about the lives and mannerisms of different types of birds, titled 'The Thing With Feathers'. After that, I'm gonna start one of two other books that I haven't decided between yet.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 23, 2021)

I started reading the Bear and the Nightingale, part one of the Winternight trilogy, not too long ago. I haven't had a whole lot of time to read so I'm not very far in, but it's pretty compelling so far!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 23, 2021



Radio said:


> Currently reading "How to Lose the Time War". It's really short (maybe a novella tbh given that it's less than 300 pages). It's more abstract than plot-written but it's written so beautifully and I really enjoy the descriptions inside the book.


I've heard interesting things about this one! I'd like to read it at some point, I hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## deana (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm rereading Oryx & Crake by Margaret Atwood


----------



## mocha. (Jan 24, 2021)

Currently reading Where the Crawdads Sing, almost finished too!

Quite a gripping book, I’ve enjoyed reading it so far but it won’t be a favourite of mine. I find some aspects of it a little random but it’s been an easy read


----------



## Burumun (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm currently reading The Queen's Gambit, since the series is popular right now (or was recently, I might be a bit late to the party). I'm not sure how big the differences are - the articles on that seem to be spoiler-y and mainly written for people who completed the series already - but I really like the book so far.


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 26, 2021)

I joined the kindle unlimited because they have a free trial for 2 months, so I have been reading titles from that. Most of the books have been decent, but I really wish they had books that have been on my to read list forever. If they had at least a quarter of those I would be tempted to actually pay for the service, but I will probably cancel when the free trial is up. I feel like most of the book are from new or newish authors. Not that I don't want to give them a chance, but there is definitely a different feel with these books. They don't feel fully polished, I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2021)

Back in 2005 I had the privilege to listen to Holocaust survivor Rudi Oppenheimer (1931-2019)  speak on his experience as a child prisoner in Nazi German concentration camps - most notably Westerbock and Bergen-Belsen. I can't remember what made me think of him the other night, but I remembered that his brother Paul Oppenheimer (1928-2007) had written a book on their experiences so I ordered it on a whim and it came this morning. It arriving on Holocaust Memorial Day was coincidence.

*EDIT*: I ended up finishing this within a few hours. Horrifying yet gripping.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm reading a book titled 'The Hidden Half of Nature'. It's about microbiology. More specifically, it's mostly about the microbiology of soil and how it attributes to all living things.


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Now im reading the karamazov brothers from Dostoievsky
Is very intriguing and the way the author use hid narrative makes you feel like youre someone whos is close to the events of the story.
Before that ive read Dune preparing myself for tbe future release of the new movie and i also love sci fi books 
Also im reading a manga named Love hina
Im loving the story and all the characters are so vibrant and unique and somehow makes me happy and cheerfull for life. I think thats because it reminds me of a time when i was young and not so upset and tired


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2021)

Aristophanes' _Lysistrata. _I'm halfway through the play. It's really interesting, as with all the plays we've read lmao! This one, however... is a bit more out there. I'm liking it.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm currently trying to get through Carl Sagan's _Cosmos_, but it's difficult just because I have trouble finding time to read.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2021)

recently, i've read feminism, interrupted by lola olufemi, which criticises the complacency of mainstream feminism and i found very insightful. it's very well structured and explained and is my favourite read of the year so far. i also read stranger faces by namwali serpell, which is a collection of essays literally about faces and the psychology/anthropology/etc behind them. it sounded more interesting than it ended up being but some of the essays stood out!

i'm currently reading hollywood's eve: eve babitz and the secret history of l.a. by lili anolik. i find eve babitz fascinating and this book about her is so eerily detailed it's borderline stalking. i'm listening to it on audible and i can't stop listening !


----------



## mocha. (Feb 11, 2021)

cIementine said:


> recently, i've read feminism, interrupted by lola olufemi, which criticises the complacency of mainstream feminism and i found very insightful. it's very well structured and explained and is my favourite read of the year so far. i also read stranger faces by namwali serpell, which is a collection of essays literally about faces and the psychology/anthropology/etc behind them. it sounded more interesting than it ended up being but some of the essays stood out!
> 
> i'm currently reading hollywood's eve: eve babitz and the secret history of l.a. by lili anolik. i find eve babitz fascinating and this book about her is so eerily detailed it's borderline stalking. i'm listening to it on audible and i can't stop listening !


I love books about feminism, I'll have to add that to my reading list! I've been reading Girl Up at the minute which is another feminist book but written in a really engaging/fun way - filled with pictures to break up the text! I think it might be aimed more at teenagers but it's a fantastic book and if I had a daughter or a son I'd definitely be forcing them to read it because it discusses really important topics - some of which I didn't actually learn about til I was in my 20s!


----------



## Cirice (Feb 11, 2021)

Currently reading a book about garlic for school. Not the most fascinating book but, oh, at least it'll give me a good grade once I review it in front of the class.


----------



## Mairmalade (Feb 11, 2021)

I saw someone else mention _We Are Ants_ by Shaun David Hutchinson which was near the top of my 'plan-to-read list' so I've been diving into that before work. Almost finished with it now and it has been an intriguing blend of sci-fi (one of my favorite genres) and everyday hardships. Would also recommend giving it a look!


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2021)

I just picked up Passing by Nella Larsen. I'd wanted to read it a while ago but it totally slipped my mind until I heard about the movie adaptation. I really like it!


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 13, 2021)

house of leaves! i'm not even a quarter of the way through yet but i absolutely love it and need to pick it up again sometime soon


----------



## chocopug (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm currently reading the Great Gatsby. Not really feeling it so far, but I rarely give up on a book. I've also been listening to an audio drama of Northanger Abbey which I'm really enjoying.


----------



## summer_in_my_heart (Feb 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I'm currently reading _A Storm of Swords_ by George R.R. Martin.


Good choice! I love it! I watched the serial twice, but at first had read these books. I got so much feelings from it. Would be cool if anyone suggest some similar stories

	Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021

Currently i'm reading "The picture of dorian gray" Oscar Wilde. Actually intresting book, shows narcistic way of living, their mindset and life choices. if anyone wants to read smth there are many rewiews to make a right choice


----------



## Crescent-Lavender (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm usually ALWAYS rereading Harry Potter but I'm also reading this book called Fan girl by Rainbow Rowell that honestly is just a Harry Potter Fanfiction in book form lol and I'm also reading the school for good and evil series by Soman Chainani which is about the children of the usual fairytail characters in a way but just Google it to read the actual description I highly recommend it. Also I've been a literal bookworm before quarantine happened. Reading thousands of books a month lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 18, 2021)

I am a terribly slow reader, lol. I’m still reading The Devil and The Dark Water (along with a handful of others but this is my main focus at the moment). 

I did finish The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue, though! I’m not really sure how I feel about it? I think the writing of the book was lovely (although I generally enjoy this authors style) but I’m not sure I found the story it told fulfilling enough for me. I’m not mad at the book but I’m not going to go out of my way to recommend it or tell my friends about it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2021)

summer_in_my_heart said:


> Good choice! I love it! I watched the serial twice, but at first had read these books. I got so much feelings from it. Would be cool if anyone suggest some similar stories
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 18, 2021
> 
> Currently i'm reading "The portrait of dorian gray" Oscar Wilde. Actually intresting book, shows narcistics' way of living, their mindset and life choices.


I'm putting off watching the TV show until I finish the (completed) books. Unfortunately means that I've heard a ton of spoilers. 

_The Portrait of Dorian Gray _is one of my favourite books of all time. Enjoy it!


I finished _The Song of Achilles_ by Madeline Miller a couple of weeks ago and it's stuck with me. Based on that I'm now currently trying to track down a specific translation of _The Iliad_ which isn't over-priced or mislabelled. So far it's not going well. 

Not been feeling great this week so I renewed my Kindle Unlimited subscription and have been binge-reading a (not TBT appropriate) romance series that is on there.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 22, 2021)

Finally finished with Leviathan Wakes by James S. A. Corey. I like the changes they made to adapt it for TV. The first book is basically Season 1 of The Expanse. 

Starting on book 2, Caliban's War, now. Hopefully I can catch up to the show before season 6 comes out.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm reading for university La vida de Lazarillo de Tormes, which is actually nice to read! I've bought another book one week ago but never started yet called in French 'Une enquête du vénérable juge Ti'. I read as well the two last volumes of The Lost Canvas Chronicles serie and I love them! Saint Seiya forever


----------



## deana (Feb 26, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I'm rereading Oryx & Crake by Margaret Atwood



I've made it on to book 3 of this trilogy now! I finished The Year of the Flood two days ago and immediately jumped into the third book MaddAddam.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm currently (re)reading the third volume of the Durarara!! light novels.  I actually read fan translations of some of the novels (some just in bits and pieces) years ago before it was officially licensed, so I'm happy to be catching up with the series again.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm reading The Shape of Darkness by Laura Purcell. I love her work. I'm so eager to find out what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Belle T (Feb 27, 2021)

_Dinosaur Lake_ by Kathryn Meyer Griffith, because I need something light, goofy, and easy to pick up now. Also, because it was free.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Feb 27, 2021)

I was reading _White Noise _by Don DeLillo for school, I just finished it today though.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 27, 2021)

Im reading The Hobbit right now since I love the movie adaptations. The movies seem pretty faithful looking back on them but I’ll have to rewatch when I’m finished to see if i’m right


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm reading _I Walk in Dread_ by Lisa Rowe Fraustino. It is fascinating so far and I'm halfway to the middle!


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading!
> 
> for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!
> 
> I’ve also seen good things about the book “Girls & s*x” which I’m thinking of picking up!



I'm reading how to win friends and influence people, and Harry potter. I'm enjoying both, but I do so love my Harry potter! I'm going through the full series and I'm currently on Azkaban.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 18, 2021)

Right now I'm losing the habit of reading but I really really want to pick it up again. I'm one third through The Count of Monte Cristo. Only 700 more pages to go now. yay?


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 13, 2021)

I did it! I finally finished the Complete Works of Edgar Allen Poe! I've been working on it sporadically for over two years now. Of course, I took lots of breaks to read other things whenever I was feeling burnt out, and COVID along with some other things in my personal life kept messing up my schedule and keeping me from reading. But it's finally done!

Next on my reading list are two books by Cat Winters that my husband got me for Christmas. I think I'm going to start with In the Shadows of Blackbirds because the other book, The Raven's Tale, is a fictional story about Poe and, as much as I love Poe, I think I want a break from that kind of thing right now. LOL


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2021)

True Grit by Charles Porter.

It gives me a lot more appreciation for how good the movie remake was. It captured the spirit so much better than the older version


----------



## ting1984 (Apr 14, 2021)

_The One Year Bible
The Making of Asian America, _Erika Lee
_Greenlights, _Matthew McConaughey


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

_How to Write Copy That Sells_ by Ray Edwards! It's a digital marketing gem.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm currently re-reading the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R.R Martin on my Kindle
and I'm listening to a self help audiobook by Gary John Bishop but I don't think the title is appropriate to post here.  The subtitle is Get out Of Your Head and into Your Life


----------



## Parkai (Apr 17, 2021)

rereading a book i liked as a kid called _The Paper Magician_!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 17, 2021)

i last read howl and other poems by allen ginsburg! i'm currently reading heartburn by nora ephron and slaughter-house five by kurt vonnegut


----------



## Beanz (Apr 17, 2021)

i don’t usually read but in my english class we’re reading the hunger games.


----------



## a potato (Apr 18, 2021)

I’m reading a riveting book called _Physical Chemistry_. The plot’s a little convoluted.


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

I'm currently reading a book by and italian writer I deeply admire, her name is Susanna Tamaro, and the book is "Va' dove ti porta il cuore" (t: Go where your heart leads you). The book is actually a group of letters that her (the writer) grandmother wrote to her when she was on a business trip in the USA. She writes about her life and the mistakes she has made through it, she recounts episodes of her life such as her marriage, the loss of her daughter (Susanna’s mother) and things she misses from her youth. It’s written very deeply and I can always understand her emotions


----------



## CylieDanny (May 1, 2021)

Penguin Drum. The novel version,


----------



## Autumn247 (May 2, 2021)

Prozac Nation by Elizabeth Wurtzel


----------



## Tiffkaboo (May 3, 2021)

I'm about 80% way through "The Sawbone's Book", a book on medical history based on the Podcast of the same name. I just find all the medical stuff fascinating. And it amazes me how bad at cures back in the olden times.


----------



## slzzpz (May 3, 2021)

"Violence. Speed. Momentum.", a book written by a streamer, Dr. DisRespect. 


It's actually pretty good and funny!


----------



## mocha. (May 3, 2021)

I'm reading _Natives: Race and Class in the Ruins of Empire_ which I've found really thought provoking! It discusses racism/classism in the UK and highlights it from the perspective of Akala, a well known British author/rapper/activist/journalist. I also purchased a mini dictionary/thesaurus because there are A LOT of words I don't understand & thought it would help me stay away from my phone. Too often have I gone to google what a word means and somehow ended up on TikTok..


----------



## DaisyFan (May 6, 2021)

I'm reading _Love Story _by Erich Segal before I watch the movie.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2021)

_The Assignment_ by Per Wahlöö. Absolutely excellent and I love it, a lot. I just finished _The Generals _by the same author last night and I'm...need to read more of his works right meow.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 13, 2021)

The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath


----------



## deana (May 13, 2021)

I just recently read An Absolutely Remarkable Thing by Hank Green, and might pick up the second book next. Just a quick and easy read to help get me back on track for my reading goal.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath


Excellent book! ❤

Not sure what I'm gonna start on next, probs the other book I borrowed from the library though since I need to actually return it at some point LOL.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 15, 2021)

I finished In the Shadow of Blackbirds by Cat Winters. I really liked it, but not quite as much as The Cure for Dreaming. Both were historical fiction novels with young female protagonists who are independent thinkers, pushing the boundaries of their respective eras. Both had mystical elements interwoven. The Cure for Dreaming came across as being slightly more realistic and believable to me, though.

But In the Shadow of Blackbirds did mesh well with today's events. It took place during 1918, at the end of World War I and during the height of the Spanish Influenza epidemic. So all the talk of masks and the fear of disease were very relatable.

Overall, I'd give the book an 8 out of 10 for enjoyment and easy readability. I'm still looking forward to reading more of Cat Winters' books.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 15, 2021)

I started reading french children books, as they are easy to understand. 
Currently I'm reading _"Blue au pays des songes - Bienvenue à Sad City Tome 02"_.
Reading this one while waiting for the 4th book of "_Sorceline_". It's my favorite book,
so lovely designed, etc.


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2021)

I normally don’t read young adult novels, but “Felix Ever Affer” has been an absolute delight so far! Kacen Calendar’s writing style hooked me on the first page.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 16, 2021)

im re reading the harry potter books  as im going to the london tour in a few months and i want my knowledge to be tip top


----------



## Looigi (May 16, 2021)

I'm Reading Three Keys


----------



## Autumn247 (May 16, 2021)

An Unquiet Mind: A Memoir of Moods and Madness by Kay Redfield Jamison


----------



## Autumn247 (May 21, 2021)

Halloween: The Official Movie Novelization by John Passarella


----------



## mocha. (May 21, 2021)

Got a new book for my birthday  it’s called “Dead Simple” and the story revolves around a stag party gone wrong. A few lads get drunk and decide it would be funny to bury the stag and leave him for a while (leaving him a straw that he can use for air). Although when they drive off and leave him they’re all unfortunately killed in a car accident and leave him stranded. Really unique story and I’m so excited to read it!


----------



## a potato (May 21, 2021)

I guess I'm still reading Jurassic Park. I tried to read it a few years ago but was too busy with research. Maybe I'll try again this summer!


----------



## Autumn247 (May 21, 2021)

Reasons to Stay Alive by Matt Haig


----------



## 0ni (May 26, 2021)

I recently finished, _The Indifferent Stars Above_ A book about the journey of the Donner Party (it's so well written but incredibly harrowing).

I'm now trying to decide between _Salem's Lot_ by Stephen King, or _Bad Blood_ a non-fiction book about the multi-billion dollar company "Theranos" that conned investors into thinking it was going to revolutionise how blood testing was done. It was a huge scandal and I'm super excited to read about it, but I've read a lot of non-fiction (it's what I enjoy the most) and I thought I might give some Stephen King a try. Still undecided though.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2021)

_The Gentleman's Guide to Vice and Virtue_ by Mackenzi Lee.

I saw this on sale for 99p a day or so ago and picked it up without too much thought. Decided to give the first chapter a try while I was trying to wake myself up this morning and next thing I knew half the day was gone and I hadn't even had breakfast or made a cup of tea. It's well-written, fast-paced, and hilarious.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm going to begin reading Dune. I've had the book in my collection for a a little while now but haven't gotten around to reading it. I've heard they're releasing a movie adaptation in October, so I'd actually like to read the the book before then since I'm interested in seeing the movie.

Has anyone here read this book?


----------



## mocha. (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I'm going to begin reading Dune. I've had the book in my collection for a a little while now but haven't gotten around to reading it. I've heard they're releasing a movie adaptation in October, so I'd actually like to read the the book before then since I'm be interested in seeing the movie.
> 
> Has anyone here read this book?


Haven’t read it myself but one of my boyfriends friends has and he absolutely loved it! My boyfriend actually bought a copy of it due to his recommendation as he loves anything dystopian. He’s only read a few chapters so far (and hopes to be finished before the film release too!) but so far so good


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2021)

After having to drop Pachinko by Min Jin Lee for my mental health, I’ve started to read some books in my backlog. Namely, “Real Life” by Brandon Taylor and “Deacon King Kong” by James McBride. James McBride’s characters in particular are very well crafted.


----------



## deana (Jun 15, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I just recently read An Absolutely Remarkable Thing by Hank Green, and might pick up the second book next. Just a quick and easy read to help get me back on track for my reading goal.



I did end up reading the second book "A Beautifully Foolish Endeavor" and I think I actually liked it even more than the first book! A lot more stuff happened in this book and the story was told from multiple perspectives which I enjoyed. 

Now I'm currently reading a nonfiction book "How to Change Your Mind" by Michael Pollan


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 16, 2021)

Not sure if this counts, but I've been reading a lot of manga lately. I recently finished reading "Judge" by Yoshiki Tonogai and I started reading "Fire Punch" by  Tatsuki Fujimoto, tbh, I'm still not quite sure how I feel about it. I've also been reading a few other titles, but I don't wanna bore with so much manga. 

As far as novels go, I just started reading _Sleeping Beauties _by Stephen King and Owen King. I wanted to pick up 
_Kim Jiyoung, Born 1982_ by Cho Nam-Joo over the weekend, but it was nowhere to be found at my local B&N even though it showed as being in-stock (not even the employees could seem to find it).


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 23, 2021)

I finished The Raven's Tale by Cat Winters and I loved it! This book was a little more in your face with the supernatural elements than some of her other books, but once I adjusted to that aspect I thoroughly enjoyed it. Being a huge Edgar Allen Poe geek myself, it was cool to see the way she worked in some of his rhymes and phrasings throughout the book. The final chapter was even written as a poem in the same style as The Raven. It was very well done.

Next, my mom loaned me The Woman in the Window so I'll start reading that. She watched the movie on Netflix too, but said the book was so much better. I don't plan on watching the movie, but I'll give the book a try.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 23, 2021)

I finished _Tools of Titans_ by Tim Ferriss. Easy to read, though a good majority of insights did not resonate with me as strongly as they likely would have if I had read this book in university. A couple of interviews definitely stood out, while I liberally skipped others that I didn't find wholly applicable to me. 

Moving onto _Mindset: The New Psychology of Success_ by Carol Dweck! Heard great things about this book from a previous high school English teacher, so I hope I'll get some quality perspective out of it.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 23, 2021)

About to finish The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller. I have about 100 pages left and I am not ready for the emotional turmoil I know it will put me through, so I've been putting it off. I may finish it off tonight, though. So far I've loved it, which I expected because I read Circe by the same author first and loved that one. 

Up next will be Malibu Rising by Taylor Jenkins Reid. I loved The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo by her, so I'm very excited for this one.


----------



## Argo (Jun 29, 2021)

i haven’t technically started yet but i have to read “sunkissed” by Katie West for my english class’ summer reading assignment. despite the title, it has nothing to do with tanning.

not going to lie the plot sounds kinda typical from what i heard, the main girl got cheated on and met a new boy at summer camp, but i usually eat stuff like that up (especially on webtoon), so i’ll try to give it a chance


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 30, 2021)

I've just completed the first book in the Dune series. First novel I've completed in probably 10 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

A short-story collection by Per Wahlöö called  _No Roses Grow on Odenplan_. Really good so far, tbh I'd recommend any of his 'solo' books apart from the Martin Beck series.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 1, 2021)

bath haus by p.j. vernon, the girls by emma cline, and rebecca by daphne du maurier.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm not actually reading anything right now...which is a shame. I tend to read more in the fall and winter than I do in the summer. I think I'm going to order a bunch of Junji Ito books to read around fall. My mind is already very much oriented towards Halloween. Lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm currently re-reading Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
I'm also reading book 3 of The Sharpest Kiss series ("Yesterday's Demon") by Elizabeth Myles 
I also bought a book today that I'm looking forward to reading;  Notes on a Nervous Planet by Matt Haig


----------



## chocopug (Jul 2, 2021)

Unspeakable: A Queer Gothic Anthology. Liking it so far.

Not too long ago I finished The House in the Cerulean Sea, which is such a wholesome, heart-warming book. I loved it.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Jul 2, 2021)

Just finished Women Who Run With The Wolves by Clarissa Pinkola Estés. Bit of a slog in parts but on the whole I liked it.

About to start Who They Was by Gabriel Krauze.


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 2, 2021)

Currently reading Steve-O's memoir: A Professional Idiot


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 2, 2021)

I started reading _Tokyo Ever After_ by Emiko Jean today.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 12, 2021)

I finished The Woman in the Window by A.J. Finn. I thought it was a very enjoyable read. It does fall into some tropes, but it's also clearly an homage to old black-and-white thriller films, so that makes it more fun to catch the references.

I know this was just released as a movie on Netflix, but I can already tell it's not a book that will translate well to the screen. The vast majority of the book comes from the internal monologue of the main character. While this is a thriller and a mystery, there is very little activity going on in the main character's life. The best parts of the book were her revelations about herself and her mental state. The story builds through the world inside her head and I could tell each word was carefully selected to create the right atmosphere. You would lose all of that in a movie, so I have no interest in watching it.

The book, however, I would give an 8/10.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

A book about the lives of Jack the Ripper's victims, before they became his victims. It's very human and heartbreaking.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 12, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I've just completed the first book in the Dune series. First novel I've completed in probably 10 years.


This is next on my list after I finish LoTR: Return of the King. How did you like it?


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 13, 2021)

Trundle said:


> This is next on my list after I finish LoTR: Return of the King. How did you like it?



Not bad. I'm currently going through it once more. I do wish the story could have taken a different direction at some points, but that is quite common for me with fiction. The book is sci-fi genre, but also has a fantasy genre feeling to it.

Aside from story, I feel the book was hard to get through at some points due to the author's writing style and choice of vocabulary.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 13, 2021)

Currently reading a book of how to take care of a baby.. it's written and illustrated like a instruction booklet for let's say a machine. So funny and informative.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

_The Wind and Rain_ by Per Wahlöö. Found a bunch of his books recently so going through them and I intend to re-read The Assignment as well cause the English translation was bit stuttering in the language/phrasing sometimes.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 15, 2021)

Midnight Sun by Stephanie Meyer.  It's the first Twilight book but rewritten from Edward's Perspective.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 26, 2021)

I finished a book and am trying to decide what to start next.  Maybe The Silvered Serpents, the sequel to The Gilded Wolves.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2021)

_ Murder on the Thirty-First Floor _...another Per Wahlöö book. Found most of his solo stuff now so going through them. Really good so far!


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm currently trying really hard to sit through "the road less traveled" by Scott Peck hoping to improve myself. Ironically, I'm stuck in the chapter "discipline" - which is my greatest weakness. Not sure if I will ever manage to read the whole thing, because of my lack of discipline


----------



## mocha. (Aug 3, 2021)

Finished Dead Simple and now onto the next one! 
I began reading “The Body: A Guide For Occupants” by Bill Byron last night and I’m already enthralled by it.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 3, 2021)

Bruce Lee's biography.  His mother and father had the cutest love story.  she defied all chinese tradition at the time by marrying bruce lee's father.


----------



## Holla (Aug 3, 2021)

The Eternal Edition of the Sailor Moon Manga. I also love to read novels too but I'm just not reading any at the moment... life be busy.  

Oh yeah I'm also reading the odd fanfic on the side. Mostly Fire Emblem ones but some are crossovers like Fire Emblem x My Hero Academia.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 3, 2021)

I just started reading Gods & Monsters by Shelby Mahurin, which is the third book in her Serpent & Dove trilogy. It's alright. The problem is this book just came out, and I read the two previous installments months ago, so things and characters are referenced in this book that I don't really remember that well. And the author doesn't do a great job briefly recapping things that happened in previous books to help readers remember wtf is going on. But overall it's kinda entertaining


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 3, 2021)

Broken (In The Best Possible Way) by Jenny Lawson


----------



## jadetine (Aug 5, 2021)

My current status on reading is on hold. I typically try to juggle 3 books at a time, with my current lineup: 
1 non-fiction (for self-improvement) - _The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing_
1 fiction (for fun) - _The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue_ by V. E. Schwab; I already read most of her other books, so I'm going in with high expectations. 
1 classic (to say I did) - _The Handmaid's Tale _by Margaret Atwood; I have not watched the series, and I tend to avoid dystopias, but I think it's good to break out of my comfort zone once in a while.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 6, 2021)

reading the maze runner: the fever code. i read the previous 4 books so im just going to finish the rest of the series, and then probably move on to a different one


----------



## Saylor (Aug 6, 2021)

I've been going through poetry in Mary Oliver's Dog Songs and Dream Work.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 6, 2021)

Agatha Christie’s “The Murder at Hazelmoor”. So far, it’s a spooky one…


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm re-reading The World Atlas of Coffee and a few random textbooks about music and music theory.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m about halfway through the Bill Bryson book and fancied something fiction to break it up. Decided to pick up 1984 by George Orwell as I’ve never actually read it!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

_ The Chief _...again another Per Wahlöö book, last one I haven't read before that I'm reading. Good stuff!


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Running the Gauntlet by Jim Ward. It's a history of modern body piercing in the West as a commercial practice.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2021)

I've been working through George Eliot's Middlemarch super slowly... tbh I thought about dropping it for a minute but now that Things Have Happened it's more interesting. I'm gonna try to stick with it for a little while longer!


----------



## Soigne (Aug 9, 2021)

Maurice by E. M. Forster.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

I've gone back to reading some Poe short stories. Currently on 'How to Write a Blackwood Article'. At the end of the month I'm gonna order the first 3 Wheel of Time books and get started on that gargantuan series(14 books!).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 21, 2021)

I wound up dropping Middlemarch in favor of Gideon the Ninth by Tamsyn Muir. Definitely recommend it if you're interested in dark fantasy and can handle body horror/some gory descriptions and action sequences. I picked up its sequel, Harrow the Ninth, today, but since I only finished GtN like an hour ago I think I'm gonna put off on it at least until tomorrow so I don't wind up blowing through the series too fast.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 21, 2021)

Volume 1 of Night World by L.J. Smith


----------



## ellarella (Aug 21, 2021)

don delillo's white noise  i'm 1/3 through and enjoying it a lot so far


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

The Man Who Quit Money - Mark Sundeen
It’s a good read.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 1, 2021)

I've been following along with and really enjoying Temmie Chang's ongoing webcomic, Soul Beacon of the Netherworld.  I love her cute/distinctive art style, and the story has really charmed me so far.  I like all of the characters, but I would definitely trust Thomas a lot more than Soren—I can't quite figure him out and he scares me a little, ahahah.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 1, 2021)

volume 2 of Night World by L.J. Smith


----------



## Neb (Sep 9, 2021)

I’m reading “Speed of Dark” by Elizabeth Moon. Despite the generic title, it has one of the best autistic protagonists I’ve ever seen. Lou’s experiences and narrating are so authentic. I wish someone told me about this book sooner.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anybody have any good books to read during fall? I don't necessarily want _horror_ - I don't mind it but I don't want to read really gruesome scenes if I can help it. I'm just looking for books that have a general fall/autumn theme I guess? Whether that be a romantic book set around this time of year, or a mystery novel, maybe a fantasy novel. Something fun for this time of year but again I'd prefer to stay away from really gory books


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 11, 2021)

Volume 3 of Night World by L.J. Smith


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 11, 2021)

glad to see this thread back! currently reading daisy Jones and the six - i absolutely love the interview type way it’s written!! also big fan of taylor jenkins reid


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 11, 2021)

jadetine said:


> My current status on reading is on hold. I typically try to juggle 3 books at a time, with my current lineup:
> 1 non-fiction (for self-improvement) - _The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing_
> 1 fiction (for fun) - _The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue_ by V. E. Schwab; I already read most of her other books, so I'm going in with high expectations.
> 1 classic (to say I did) - _The Handmaid's Tale _by Margaret Atwood; I have not watched the series, and I tend to avoid dystopias, but I think it's good to break out of my comfort zone once in a while.


Once you're done reading The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing, I'd be interested to know what you thought about it. I've been doing research into investing and so am on the lookout for book suggestions on the topic. ^o^


-Lumi- said:


> Does anybody have any good books to read during fall? I don't necessarily want _horror_ - I don't mind it but I don't want to read really gruesome scenes if I can help it. I'm just looking for books that have a general fall/autumn theme I guess? Whether that be a romantic book set around this time of year, or a mystery novel, maybe a fantasy novel. Something fun for this time of year but again I'd prefer to stay away from really gory books


I've always associated the fall season with new beginnings and a time for reflection, so while I don't have any specific recommendations for fiction titles, perhaps another way to approach the theme of fall is books you've always wanted to read but just never got a chance to? 

I finished reading _Radical Candor_ by Kim Scott, and while I appreciate its insights, I think it's important to keep in mind that this book was written with a North American perspective in mind. E.g. I could not see these concepts being applied in a Southeast Asian workplace. 

I started _The Making of a Manager_ by Julie Zhuo. It's really easy to read and digest so far (three chapters in)! I'm also trying out taking handwritten notes as I'm going along with the book.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 11, 2021)

the vanishing half by brit bennett & the woman in the window by [insert author]


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 16, 2021)

I found time to start reading again! Woohoo!

This time I decided on Walden by Henry David Thoreau. I picked it because I feel like I can really get into it right now with its themes of self-discovery and living apart from society.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 16, 2021)

I started re-reading My Lovely Wife by Samantha Downing, it's a thriller


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

_Roseanna _by Sjöwall/Wahlöö, the first in the Martin Beck series. Planning to read thru the whole series now that I got all 10 books second hand! Really good so far C:


----------



## deana (Sep 17, 2021)

I just started on Braiding Sweetgrass by Robin Wall Kimmerer. I had it on hold at the library for a really long time, now it's finally my turn and I'm excited to check it out


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 17, 2021)

im reading this comic on webtoon called unknown caller its horror


----------



## Dracule (Sep 18, 2021)

I just recently finished _The Orphan Master’s Son_ by Adam Johnson, and before that I read _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_ by Haruki Murakami. I’m about to start on _Where the Crawdads Sing_ by Delia Owens, so I’m excited about that. UwU


----------



## Belle T (Sep 21, 2021)

Currently reading _To Die But Once _by Jacqueline Winspear, because I found it in the bargain bin. I haven't ready any of the other Maisie Dobbs books, so maybe if I enjoy this one, I'll look into the others in the series. How many could there be?
(checks Wikipedia page)
Oh, there's... a lot of them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 21, 2021)

Currently.. I haven't been reading any novels, but I've been reading a bit of manga, if that counts?

I have a reading list.

- Chobits
- I Want to Eat Your Pancreas (despite the weird-sounding name, the manga is really saddening </3)
- Parasyte 

I've only read about 40 chapters of Chobits so far, and up to 7 chapters of the second manga... as for Parasyte.. I've only read the first few pages... >w>

I might pick up The Hobbit again, it's such a good book and one of my FAVORITES! A classic, in my opinion.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 22, 2021)

Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow, the biography that inspired the Hamilton musical


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 22, 2021)

I need to get better about reading more. I think once I clear out my moving boxes and have room for my office chair in my room I'll have more motivation to read compared to sitting on the floor which I've been doing for almost the past two months

I'm reading a book in the "12-sai" series, which also has manga and anime. I bought a lot of the series a couple of years ago when my Japanese level was lower. They're too easy for me now but I have so many of them I really want to read through all of them and then bring them to a second hand store A lot/most Japanese people just throw away their books when they're done but I could never


----------



## Snek (Sep 22, 2021)

Reading manga/manhua is one of my favourite things to do so I'm catching up on a favourite of mine that I'm behind on. I've been reading Kingdom. Its about China in the Warring States period. Its definitely a historical fantasy but a lot of events are based on real-life events that happened.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2021)

The Eye of the World, 1st book in The Wheel of Time series. I'm on chapter 41 or 42, I think? It's near the end so I'm almost complete w/ the book. There are 14 books + a prequel in the whole series so the series is a bit of an undertaking! Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Neb (Sep 24, 2021)

In terms of proper books I’m reading “Kiyo’s Story” by Kiyo Sato. It’s an interesting memoir about a Japanese American family during the early 20th century.

As for comics I’ve started “Space Boy.” Unlike a lot of western comics the panel layout is actually pretty interesting.

Manga wise I’m reading “King Demon’s DeDeDeDe Destruction” and “Ad Astra: Lost In Space.” Let’s just say those series are enjoyable for very different reasons.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 26, 2021)

Man’s Search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl. (He was a nuerologist, psychiatrist, and Holocaust survivor)


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 29, 2021)

The Iron Fey series by Julie Kagawa


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 9, 2021)

I just started reading "Little French Bistro" by Nina George


----------



## duckykate (Oct 9, 2021)

does manga count? im gonna say it does. ive been reading blood on the tracks and one piece


----------



## Imbri (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm currently rereading _A Study in Scarlet Women_, the first book in the Lady Sherlock series by Sherry Thomas.

Haven't started it just yet, but I bought _A Declaration of the Rights of Magicians_ by H.G. Perry. It looks really good.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Oct 9, 2021)

I started reading _Bird Uncaged_ by Marlon Peterson on my own, I'm about 5 chapters in so far and I'm really enjoying it, I think it's a great read. I'm also reading _Long Way Down_ by Jason Reynolds for school


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2021)

_The Terrorists_, which is the last book in the Martin Beck series by Sjöwall/Wahlöö. I definitely like it so far, and definitely more enjoyable than _The Cop Killer._


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 14, 2021)

Just started reading this book called, _On Christmas Avenue: A Christmas Romance _by Ginny Baird.
It's a Hallmark romance novel, I'm a sucker for them (and the movies, don't judge me!).

For Manga (if that counts), I'm currently reading _Something's wrong with us _by Natsumi Ando.

Also that new Animal Crossing manga that was just release, can't wait for the next volume.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 14, 2021)

Just finished The Comfort Book by Matt Haig, about to start Misery by Stephen King


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm currently in the middle of _How to Invent Everything: A Survival Guide for the Stranded Time Traveler._ Despite the title, it's non-fiction, and it's very informative, and it has a good sense of humor.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2021)

duckykate said:


> does manga count? im gonna say it does. ive been reading blood on the tracks and one piece


Ohh another bott fan, awesome  Been meaning to catch up on this but they never stocked past volume 4 properly where I live so I'm way behind the english paperbacks T_T sucks cause it's one of a few i buy these days.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2021)

_The Pig Party _by Leif GW Persson. I watched the movie adaption (The Man from Majorca) quite some times so I was also curious about the book. Very good so far.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 18, 2021)

currently reading the seven deaths of evelyn hardcastle by stuart turton, enjoying it !


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 18, 2021)

Last night I finished reading Walden by Henry David Thoreau. It was a really good read and I'm glad I finally made it a priority. It's just the author's account of what it was like living mostly apart from society for two years, in a home that he built himself, growing his own food and living off the land.

In some places, he goes into detail about the expenses of certain things to get him started, and that part wasn't very interesting to me, other than noting the striking difference in costs in the 1800's. But there were many lengthy stories about nature itself. He goes into great detail about the qualities of Walden Pond and some of his encounters with the wildlife. I found those things immensely enjoyable.

In the end, he concludes that the best way to live is to be true to yourself and follow the rules of your own heart over those imposed by society. I think that's a great message to share and one that felt particularly impactful to me at this point in my life.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 19, 2021)

Warrior Cats: Dawn of the Clans book 3 the first battle for me ^_^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2021)

Currently reading Wotakoi: Love is Hard for Otaku, Volume One ^^

Gonna finish the first volume tonight c:

Then I'm probably gonna finish reading Chobits ! :3


----------



## nocctea (Oct 21, 2021)

I used to read a bunch as a kid but fell off the wagon in high school, so I've been trying to reread my childhood favorites, starting with A Dogs Life - Autobiography of a Stray by Ann M. Martin. 

It's a simple book that follows a stray, Squirrel throughout her life, I dunno what it is, but the story is so realistic and a little sad, I love it so much. I think it's one of the oldest books I have, it's always very comforting. I recommend it to anyone who likes animal books, and it's a quick read too!


----------



## maria110 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nothing at the moment. I need to find a new audiobook to listen to today while I clean.  I like YA books but lately I've been finding them to be too long.  Like unnecessarily longs.  But, I'm not a YA, and maybe actual YAs have different taste.


----------



## -Lumi- (Oct 23, 2021)

I finished reading The Devil and The Dark Water last week! I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it. I think part of the issue was I started it and then paused for a long time so when I jumped back in the beginning wasn't fresh in my memory. It wasn't a bad book because I do enjoy the authors style of writing but it felt long at some points!

I think I might prefer The Seven Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle which is by the same author. It felt a little quicker to read I think.


----------



## ellarella (Oct 23, 2021)

i started up on terminal boredom by izumi suzuki. i've only read the first of the seven short stories so far, but it was good!


----------



## fivelsdreaming (Nov 4, 2021)

A Room Of One's Own by Virginia Woolf, I'm annotating it for fun. I love it so far I got it at a half-priced books store along with some manga and a wonder woman comic.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 5, 2021)

I've been busy lately so haven't been prioritising reading as much as I used to, but I have been listening to some audiobooks!

A few I'm really enjoying:

Pale Blue Dot by Carl Sagan
Happy: Why More or Less Everything Is Absolutely Fine by Derren Brown
A Short History of Nearly Everything by Bill Bryson
The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2021)

Mainly reading _Felix Ever After_ right now, but I technically haven't finished _The Sun Is Also A Star_ and _Dumplin'_ yet. Also _Lord of the Flies _for class, and it's not as epic as I hoped.

A graphic novel I read recently called _The Magic Fish_ by Trung Le Nguyen is a really good story about a gay Vietnamese kid with absolutely GORGEOUS art


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 7, 2021)

The Burglar Who Thought He was Bogart by Lawrence Block. I've been bingeing Block's novels the past month or so. I've been absolutely loving the Burglar series.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Nov 7, 2021)

After finishing the two books I posted about last time I was on this thread, now I'm reading _Kindred_ by Octavia Butler. I've never "read" sci-fi literature before, it's VERY interesting


----------



## Neb (Nov 8, 2021)

I’m currently reading several books since I’ve been trying to reclaim my childhood hobby.

- On Writing: A Memoir of The Craft by Stephen King. This has been an enjoyable memoir and writing guide! His tips are very useful, especially as someone who has taken a long break from writing fiction.

- Tokyo Ever After by Emiko Jean. A guilty pleasure for sure. The premise is silly, but I love the author’s sense of humor. I really hope this is turned into a film one day! There’s a lot of potential here.

- The Black Flamingo by Dean Atta. I’ve never read anything like this book before. It’s half novel, half poetry collection. I can’t recommend this one enough


----------



## imorileo (Nov 9, 2021)

I just finished Circe by Madeline Miller (i loved it! cried a lot). i'm thinking of picking up the LOTR books now since i've always been curious of the world building and everything :3


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 10, 2021)

Coping With OCD by Bruce M. Hyman

I requested a bunch of manga books from the library so I'll have to go pick those up this week.  Fruits Basket Another, and Sweetness and Lightning.  Sweetness and Lightning I've read before but I wanted to read again because it's a good series.  I read some of the original Fruits Basket, but not the new Fruits Basket Another series


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading!
> 
> for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!
> 
> ...


i dont know if u only asked abt books lol but im reading a manga called spy x spy since its getting annadaptation soon and im enjoying it a lot since its a very original concept imo and the execution is funny! its abt a spy who needs to form a family for a mission and he gets together with an assassin and theu adopt a psychic girl! the thing is: none of them now this they just think they are normal people lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Nov 15, 2021)

Fruits Basket another by Natsuki Takaya 

and I’m re-reading Sweetness & Lightning by Gido Amagakure

Both are manga series


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m currently reading The Belly of the Beast by Da’shaun Harrison. It’s excellent and I know it’s going to be a staple text in sociology, social work etc classes in the future. As it should be.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 17, 2021)

Been reading the twisted disney books, always been a disney fan so it's nice to read somthing where the villain has sorta won or is in charge of things, aladdin has been my favourite so far, looking forward to reading the rest


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 18, 2021)

I recently picked up reading again. I have just finished „Anne of Avonlee“ and „One Last Stop“. Currently reading „The Hobbit“, as I never got around to it. I think I was afraid of not liking it because my expectations were super high from all the people loving the hobbit. Now I feel so stupid because the book is awesome and I could have read it years ago!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 19, 2021)

milk and honey by Rupi Kaur! Amazing amazing amazing book!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 27, 2021)

I just finished reading Uncle Tom's Cabin by Harriet Beecher Stowe and I really enjoyed it. The characters were so tragic and I felt emotionally invested in all of them. I do still think it relied heavily on racial stereotypes of the time and a lot of racial slurs were tossed around in the dialogue, but the author's abolitionist and religious viewpoints were clearly on display throughout the book and it was quite moving to read.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 29, 2021)

I used to hate the Harry Potter series, but lately I have been reading Sorcerer's Stone and Truly Devious.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 29, 2021)

Last night I started The Colour of Magic by Terry Pratchett, which is the first book in the Discworld series. I've heard good things about it and my husband recently decided to start buying and reading the books himself, so I'll be reading each one as soon as he's done with it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm reading a few different books at the moment

The Iron Queen by Julie Kagawa 
The Humans by Matt Haig
The Little Book of Hygge: Danish Secrets to Happy Living by Meik Wiking

and I'm re-reading the manga series Honey So Sweet


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m about halfway done with “The Institute” by Stephen King. I have some impressions, but they contain spoilers for the first 200 pages. 


Spoiler



The book honestly hasn’t scared me. I’m more just baffled by the way the Institute workers treat the children. It’s also a bit weird how Luke was able to escape the Front Side building with no issue.


----------



## Belle T (Dec 17, 2021)

I just finished reading _Black Beauty_. It's rather upsetting in places, but I quite liked it. I'm not sure how it never found itself in the required reading lists in grade school, considering its social impact.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

Neruda's _Canto General_. More going thru than reading maybe, but I was curious about the cantos after listening to parts of them before so I got it in Spanish from work. Surprised how much I can get but then I also know some history I guess.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 17, 2021)

Neb said:


> I’m about halfway done with “The Institute” by Stephen King. I have some impressions, but they contain spoilers for the first 200 pages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Idk if you've finished reading it yet but there's nothing really scary about it imo, idk why some people classify it as horror. It's more of a thriller than anything else. I thought it was a good read, though, just not as good as some of his older works.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm currently reading Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking. It was loaned to me by my massage therapist who said it would really help me understand the subtle little things my muscles are doing unconsciously because of things like my anxiety and how that can lead to my back pain. So far, it's been an interesting read about the snap decisions our brain can make and how reliable some of them might actually be.


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 18, 2021)

I've been on a reading kick lately and have been finishing off all the books I started earlier in the year,,

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte - Finished off the second half of this book in one day. I really enjoyed the Victorian gothic atmosphere, beautiful language, and plot. All of the male characters in this book are absolute trash tho 

Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh - Finished this one yesterday. I got this book in Edinburgh this summer, since it's kinda my habit to buy books set/written in the place I'm visiting on holiday. A very dark, gritty book that highlighted the contrast between my experience as a tourist in the nicer parts of Edinburgh vs the reality of the poorer people living there.


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 18, 2021)

finally dipping my toes into the Grishaverse so am about to start Shadow and Bone! after not reading much during my first 2ish months of uni, over the last month i've finally been slipping back into my regular reading groove and i love it


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2021)

The Great Hunt, 2nd book in The Wheel of Time series.


----------



## ellarella (Dec 18, 2021)

olga ravn's the employees

i had no clue what to expect of this book, but i did not expect it to be a scp foundation-like sci-fi novel. it's a collection of testimonies by people stationed on a spaceship on their interactions with some found alien objects that garner humanlike sympathy from the people. it's pretty interesting so far!


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 18, 2021)

The Book of Joy: Lasting Happiness in a Changing World, by the Dalai Lama and Archbishop Desmond Tutu, with Douglas Abrams


----------



## Neb (Dec 19, 2021)

I was reading Sometimes A Great Notion by Ken Kesey, but I ultimately dropped it. The racist characters, meandering prose, and convoluted plot really turned me off. It’s a shame since Ken Kesey is the most well known author from my state. I’m sure One Flew Over The Cuckoo’s Nest is a good story, but this one didn’t do anything for me.

Now I’m reading Felix Ever After by Kacen Callender. As a non-binary person, it’s great to see more authors in the community write such solid stories. Felix is a protagonist you can really root for.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2021)

Neb said:


> I was reading Sometimes A Great Notion by Ken Kesey, but I ultimately dropped it. The racist characters, meandering prose, and convoluted plot really turned me off. It’s a shame since Ken Kesey is the most well known author from my state. I’m sure One Flew Over The Cuckoo’s Nest is a good story, but this one didn’t do anything for me.
> 
> Now I’m reading Felix Ever After by Kacen Callender. As a non-binary person, it’s great to see more authors in the community write such solid stories. Felix is a protagonist you can really root for.



Yeah, Ken Kesey's works are like that apparently. I've read One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and while it is a good story, it suffers from some of the same issues you have with Sometimes A Great Notion, especially the blatant racism.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 29, 2021)

Last night I finished reading Blink: The Power of Thinking Without Thinking by Malcolm Gladwell. It was an interesting study on how the unconscious part of the brain functions and both the good and bad results that can come from that.

Tonight I plan to start The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

_Memoirs_ by Pablo Neruda. Started last night and it seems really good


----------



## deana (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm reading Untamed by Glennon Doyle, it's already given me a lot of food for thought


----------



## Suntide (Jan 2, 2022)

_The Heart of the Buddha's Teaching: Transforming Suffering into Peace, Joy, and Liberation_ by Thich Nhat Hanh. I've just got a couple chapters left. Really, really good.


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 2, 2022)

The Heavens Offical Blessing by MXTX. ^^


----------



## Suntide (Jan 4, 2022)

Started The Wheel of Time series yesterday.


----------



## Neb (Jan 6, 2022)

I’m reading Parable Of The Sower and The Three Body Problem. To be honest, I’m conflicted about both of them.

Xenogenesis is my favorite book by Octavia Butler, so I end up comparing it to Parable of The Sower a lot. The world is less interesting, but Butler’s great characterization is still present. Maybe it’ll grow on me later.

The Three Body Problem has been a fast paced book without much focus. As great as the pacing is, I can’t help but feel frustrated by the constant shift of setting and time. So much happens in so few pages that it’s hard to keep up. I love the ideas in the book though. I can definitely see why people regard it so highly.


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 6, 2022)

Finished Wuthering Heights a few days ago, and started Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb last night. My plan is to alternate between classic literary books and fantasy/sci-fi in my quest to read every unread book on my shelf this year


----------



## easpa (Jan 6, 2022)

Read a grand total of 1 book last year so I'd be doing well to double my total in 2022  Currently reading Earthlings by Sayaka Murata since the book I read last year was also written by her and I did actually enjoy it quite a lot.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm currently finishing up the Howl's Moving Castle trilogy by Dianna Wynne Jones. The second book was...something else... but I've thoroughly enjoyed the first and the third! I'm also about halfway through The Borrowers series by Mary Norton.

I've been trying to read the books that inspired the Ghibli films, if you can't tell.


----------



## Smilephantomhive (Jan 8, 2022)

_The Absolute Book _by Elizabeth Knox

I'm about 300 pages in and enjoying it so far, I like the writing style.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 11, 2022)

I started The Babysitter's Coven trilogy by Kate Williams, really enjoying it


----------



## Belle T (Jan 13, 2022)

Currently in the middle of _Shades of Fortune _by Stephen Birmingham, a very interesting slice of life story about a family of people so rich that they're essentially _Columbo_ villains, and the darkness that arises among such families. Birmingham's intricate peeks into the minds of these characters' entitlement complexes is astoundingly entertaining. I think if I had picked this book up five years ago, I might have found it hilariously over-the-top, but now, I just see it as an honest examination of the filthy rich, which is equally hilarious.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 13, 2022)

I just finished The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchett. It was a very nice wrap up to the story that was started in The Colour of Magic. I know there are plenty of more books in the Discworld series, but I'm going to take a break from them for now to start reading The Wheel of Time series. After watching the first season of Wheel of Time on Amazon, I got hooked so I'm looking forward to getting into the series properly.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 15, 2022)

For Better or For Cursed by Kate Williams (Book 2 of The Babysitter's Coven trilogy)


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 25, 2022)

Just starting Iron's Prophecy by Julie Kagawa


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2022)

Still on The Wheel of Time series. I recently finished book 2, The Great Hunt and it was even better than the first. Started up book 3, The Dragon Reborn and am on chapter 3. Can only imagine what the rest of the series has in store for me!


----------



## Belle T (Jan 29, 2022)

_Only a Girl's Love_ by Charles Garvice, the great grandfather of the modern, low-effort, generic romance "novels" that oversaturate the entire eBooks section of Amazon.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 29, 2022)

Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

_They May Not Mean To, But They Do_ by Cathleen Schine. My grandma gave me the book for my 13th birthday, and I still like it even though I don't relate to any of the characters. I guess I like the realism of it. It's kind of a long book, so I'm only re-reading it for the third time.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m re-reading the Lord of the Rings, so I’ve just started The Fellowship of the Ring. I haven’t read the series in over 10 years so I’m excited to read it again and see if it’s as good as I remember.


----------



## Franny (Feb 4, 2022)

do webtoons count?

i'm currently caught up on a bunch of series so it's just a waiting game for updates but some of my faves are Your Throne, The Remarried Empress, Under the Oak Tree, The Rabbit and the Black Leopard, True Doctor and Get Schooled. i'm reading probably over 30 webtoons right now but a lot of them are on hiatus or update like twice a month so it's easy to keep track of them. i don't think i've read a physical book in years, small text strains my eyes too much


----------



## ellarella (Feb 4, 2022)

my mom got me karel capek's war with the newts, and i'm currently halfway through it. it's a great read so far! it details the discovery, and subsequent exploitation, of a race of salamanders.


----------



## cardboardcanaries (Feb 4, 2022)

Currently reading (and almost done with) The Invisible Life of Addie LaRue! I’m usually not into fantasy books, but I heard so many good things about this one and decided to give it a try. It’s amazing, and I already know I’ll be so sad to finish it. Definitely going to try reading more fantasy in the future though!!


----------



## absol (Feb 5, 2022)

Atomic Habits by James Clear

better late than never I guess


----------



## Mr.Fox (Feb 5, 2022)

I decided to reread the LOTR trilogy...forgot how descriptive it is...you can read an entire page that just describes the meal everyone is having lol


----------



## Neb (Feb 6, 2022)

I’m reading No No Boy by John Okada. One of my pet peeves with a lot of novels is that they have conversations which don’t add anything to the plot. This book is nothing like that. Every conversation contributes to the story. If even one of them was left out the book would’ve suffered. My only gripe is that you don’t get to see Ichiro’s life before he went to prison. Otherwise this is one of the best novels I’ve read in a while.


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 6, 2022)

absol said:


> Atomic Habits by James Clear
> 
> better late than never I guess



I enjoyed that book


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 7, 2022)

Started reading Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow


----------



## Neb (Feb 9, 2022)

Since I can’t focus on one book at a time I’m also reading “The Dark Forest,” the sequel to “The Three Body Problem.” I’m definitely enjoying this one more than the original. Now that all of the major characters have been introduced, the story can now focus on developing the plot.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 9, 2022)

the seven deaths of evelyn hardcastle, it's really good so far, a lot more interesting than the usual crime books i read


----------



## Belle T (Feb 9, 2022)

_A Doll's House _by Henrik Ibsen.

I do remember liking this one as a child.


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 10, 2022)

_#fangirlproblems _by Jennie Bennet

I like the plot so far.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 10, 2022)

where the crawdad's sing! was slow in the beginning, but I am enjoying the ending.


----------



## deana (Feb 10, 2022)

Still Life by Sarah Winnman 

It's been a long time since I've read anything that would classify as historical fiction but so far I am enjoying this one.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2022)

Chronicle of a Blood Merchant by Yu Hua

I'm still at the beginning so there's not much to say yet.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 28, 2022)

I've been re-reading The Vagabond by Colette. It's been at least 15 years since my first read-through so I felt like revisiting it after watching the movie Colette. I'm close to finishing it but I've been enjoying it.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2022)

Right now, I'm in the process of reading two books. 

_Liars and Losers Like Us _by Ami Allen-Vath and _the danger box _by Blue Balliett. They're both very good so far. In _Liars and Losers Like Us, _I'm halfway through it. However, I'm almost finished with _the danger box._ I recommend both of them if you're looking for something to read next.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 28, 2022)

“The Originals: The Rise”by Julie Plec. It’s a lot different than the show but it’s still good so far. It’s the first book in a trilogy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

The third, and last volume of _The Aesthetics of Resistance _by Peter Weiss. Finally found the paperback collecting all three volumes since I've only been able to find part 1 and 2 in separate books before. Really good so far!


----------



## Belle T (Mar 31, 2022)

_Call of the Wild _by Jack London

Why do I--an animal lover--always seem to find myself reading books with such vivid descriptions of animals being maimed and killed?


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 1, 2022)

The Originals: The Untold Story by Julie Plec

and The Iron Warrior by Julie Kagawa


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 1, 2022)

I finished The Vagabond by Colette and I loved it just as much as the first time I read it. Her stories always feel so real and her characters so human, probably because she bases them all on different periods in her own life.



Spoiler



What I love so much about The Vagabond is the ending in particular, where the main character chooses herself with all her pain and suffering over a love where she would feel caged.



My favorite quote from the book: _It is not only happiness that gives value to life._

Next up, I'm going back to the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett and reading Equal Rites.


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 1, 2022)

The Bird Watching Answer Book. I've been reading a lot of mystery books lately, and wanted to switch things up.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 4, 2022)

_Call of the Wild _was okay.  Rather depressing, but I enjoyed some aspects of it.

I'm about to start _The Vanishing Half _by Jett Bennett.  This has been on my to-read list for about two years now, so I'm pretty excited to get started.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Currently reading _Speaker for the Dead_, the sequel to _Ender's Game,_ my English teacher let me borrow the book_._ I'm also re-reading _Dog Man: Fetch-22, _I didn't even know we had that book until my parents cleaned out my brother's old room last week.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Currently reading _Speaker for the Dead_, the sequel to _Ender's Game,_ my English teacher let me borrow the book_._ I'm also re-reading _Dog Man: Fetch-22, _I didn't even know we had that book until my parents cleaned out my brother's old room last week.


I read Ender's Game in 8th grade, it was really good. I had no clue there was a sequel though,


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Apr 7, 2022)

Before I got sidetracked with other books, I was reading Matt Ridley's _Genome_ (1999). It's been a year since I owned it, but I still haven't been able to finish the thing because of my aforementioned sporadic attention span. And I still have plenty of books I bought in 2021 that I still need to read. Hopefully, I'll prioritized my books more as the year goes on.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2022)

_The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood.

This was actually recommended to me by one of my high school English teachers thirteen years ago. She thought I'd like it. I'm about halfway through and she was right, I do like it, but there's no way I'd have appreciated it in the same way at the time.


----------



## cya (Apr 14, 2022)

_The Way of Kings _by Brandon Sanderson. 80% finished, and have enjoyed it a lot. I only read it during my work breaks, so it's taking a while.


----------



## vinnie (Apr 14, 2022)

I started reading _Born at Midnight _by CC Hunter. It's the first book of the Shadow Falls series. It's really great so far. I'm enjoying it a lot. I love all of CC Hunter's books, so I was happy to find a series by her that I haven't read yet.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 17, 2022)

_The Vanishing Half _was pretty good.  It did have some structural issues that I think kind of diminished the impact of what I assume were meant to be highly emotional scenes, but nevertheless, I enjoyed it enough to have read it in its entirety in about three days.

Now, I'm moving on to _The Railway Children _by Edith Nesbit.  Because I got it for free, and that's about the only reason, really.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm at the very end of _"Stop Doing That ****"_ by Gary John Bishop. It's incredibly insightful and answered a lot of questions I've been trying to figure out.

I also just finished _"Garlic And The Vampire"_ by Bree Paulsen (graphic novel). It was adorable. Finished it in about 10 minutes.


----------



## petaltail (Apr 20, 2022)

currently rereading harry potter and the philosopher's stone!! i'm almost done and i can't wait to move onto chamber of secrets (i feel like i haven't read that one in particular in ages for some reason)
i also started the institute by stephen king a couple months ago and i really wanna go back to it


----------



## cya (Apr 21, 2022)

_Prey _by Michael Chrichton. About 50% through. It's interesting so far!


----------



## absol (Apr 21, 2022)

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami 
Heartstopper by Alice Oseman (finished 1-2)


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m about to start reading a book called _Stewards of Eden_ by Sandra L. Ritchter. I’m super excited to start reading since it is the intermingling of two things I value highly: faith and environmental justice! It’s also kind of perfect for an Earth Month read.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm currently reading Cleared for Takeoff The Ultimate Book of Flight by Rowland White.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 24, 2022)

I just finished reading Equal Rites by Terry Pratchett, the third book in the Discworld series.

Tonight I'll be starting The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan, the second book in the Wheel of Time series.

I'm going to be bouncing back and forth between the two series since they're both rather long and occasionally taking a break to read other single-shot books.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 25, 2022)

I just started reading The Duke and I by Julia Quinn, the first book in the _Bridgerton_ series.


----------



## Belle T (Apr 28, 2022)

_The Railway Children _was... eh.

Perhaps there's some historical context I'm missing, but I'm not exactly sure I understand what made it so popular as to warrant several adaptations.  I didn't find any of the characters particularly charming or well-written, and even giving it the benefit that it's intended to be episodic, the pace is rather meandering in the buildup to a resolution that doesn't really feel earned.  I do understand the historical events that inspired it (the Dreyfus affair, the Russo-Japanese War, etc.) but at most, it felt less like a story inspired by the cultural impact of those events and more like a slight reframing of those events that goes to great lengths to explain that they weren't very good actually.  Again, perhaps there's a specific historical and cultural context that I'm missing reading it in the present day, but at the very least, I thought it dull.

I plan to start on _Star of India _by Alice Perrin next.  No particular reason; was just scrolling through a list of things I had downloaded on my tablet and picked that one at random.  I suppose that's a good sign I'm either running out of material or running out of steam.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 29, 2022)

The different Chronicles of Narnia books. They are fun and interesting to read. My parents bought the whole set a while ago and it was collecting dust so I was like "I need something to read" and I saw those and uwu now I am reading them. I love reading because its good for you and so much fun!


----------



## Neb (Apr 30, 2022)

I’m giving Revelation Space a second chance after dropping it halfway three years ago. I remember pretty much everything that happened up to that point. This gives me a chance to appreciate the author’s writing style rather than focus on what happens next. I can now say I was dumb for dropping it last time. Revelation Space is a great, if fragmented book.

I’m finishing up Speak, Okinawa as well. The author’s life and family are genuinely interesting, but it is a _heavy_ read. Pretty much every chapter has something sad or anger inducing mentioned.


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

I started Unmasking Autism by Devon Price. I quit hiding my autism a while ago, but it’s nice to hear about other people’s experiences.


----------



## BakaRina (May 5, 2022)

Currently reading The Apothecary Diaries, My Next Life as a Villainess and Overlord.


----------



## cya (May 10, 2022)

Words of Radiance (Part One) by Brandon Sanderson. 176 pages in. I like having it in two parts, makes it seem faster to read. All the other books I have in this series are in one part and intimidating lol.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 15, 2022)

I just started the series The Legacy of a Vampire Witch (the complete urban fantasy boxset) by Theophilus Monroe


----------



## mocha. (May 16, 2022)

since I’ve been on my little ~hiatus~ I’ve read a fair few books ! 

some of my favourites have been:

The midnight library 
Song of Achilles (cried like a baby at the end omg)
Circe 
& currently reading the seven husbands of Evelyn Hugo


----------



## pottercrossing (May 16, 2022)

I'm currently reading The Cuckoo's Calling by Robert Galbraith (J.K. Rowling), and I'm almost finished, When I'm done, I'll be reading The Silkworm, Career of Evil, Lethal White, and Troubled Blood, in that order, then The Ink-Black Heart when it comes out


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

I'm currently reading a Chicken Soup for the Soul book about cats.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

Finally found this thread again, grr 

Started on _The Emigrants _by Vilhelm Moberg awhile ago, actually got it last Christmas but I also had a huge back/frontlog I wanted to read so here we are aha. Really liking it so far!


----------



## Soigne (May 22, 2022)

i’m reading flash fire by tj klune & im rereading the percy jackson series haha


----------



## QueenCobra (May 22, 2022)

The Ace Attorney manga (Miles Edgeworth). It's a bit goofy, but I looove it. 

I also grabbed a random book about she sheds from the library. Idk why...just thought it would be interesting. I don't think I NEED a she shed, but I just like looking at pretty designs lol.


----------



## Belle T (May 24, 2022)

About to start on _Little Women _by Louisa May Alcott.

Almost 800 pages let's goooooooooo!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 21, 2022)

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies by Seth Grahame-Smith


----------



## Neb (Jun 22, 2022)

I’m reading Peach Tree Blossom by Mellisa Fu. The amount of family journey novels I’ve read throughout the past few years has given me serious burnout. This one is pretty good, but I get exhausted every time I read it. Maybe I need a break from the genre?


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 24, 2022)

I just finished reading The Great Hunt, the second book in the Wheel of Time series. While this book had its ups and downs for me, the last 200 pages or so were amazing. A much more climactic ending than the first book.



Spoiler: My Thoughts



Some chapters in the middle that switched from Rand's POV to other side characters got a bit boring for me. We don't see enough of those characters, so when it suddenly jumps to them because we as the reader need to know something that Rand does not know it feels forced and I struggle to even remember who that person is at first. I'm not talking about the chapters written from Nynaeve or Egwene or Perrin's POV. I _love_ those and would like to see more of them. I'm referring to characters like the ship captain or the Children of the Light.

I also still get a bit annoyed at the harem that Rand is building. I don't see why almost every girl has to fall for him. It's getting a bit ridiculous. But I was also really and truly happy that this time the girls put together a rescue of their own and didn't need Rand to save them. They even make a point of telling him so. It's nice to see them taking care of themselves much like they did in season 1 of the TV series.

The introduction of the damane stirs a lot of emotions and I think it could create some powerful storylines in the coming books.


----------



## Kattea (Jun 24, 2022)

Beautiful World, Where Are You by Sally Rooney.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 25, 2022)

The Hellsing deluxe editions vol. 1 to 3


----------



## Imbri (Jun 27, 2022)

The Queen of Camelot by Nancy McKenzie. It's actually two books in one. They were originally published as The Child Queen and The High Queen, because it was thought the length was too long for one book (the author's original intention).


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 27, 2022)

been working my way through a little life and actually am more into it than i thought i would be! really getting through it quickly
bit of a change of pace to having just finished the 'the summer i turned pretty' trilogy...


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 27, 2022)

I've started reading Mort, the 4th book in the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett. I haven't gotten too far yet but it seems like it will be fun. Death is a great character!


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 27, 2022)

Decided to spend some of today reading Howl's Castle again after a long time of not reading it and I'm loving it again. I've also managed to finish one of the Hellsing books recently and should be reading the second one soon hopefully.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm reading _Tokyo Dreaming_ by Emiko Jean.


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

I’m reading I Hate You - Don’t Leave Me by Jerold J. Kreisman. I already know a decent amount about the condition since I’ve known a few people with it, but it’s still interesting reading about the stories the writer describes. The book definitely has a negative slant though. The condition does sound very difficult to live with, but the writer adding their opinions does make the work feel less professional.


----------



## hauntedhead (Jun 30, 2022)

does homestuck count


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 30, 2022)

A city Furniture magazine. I’m trying to get some ideas for decorating. It has some pointers.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Aug 13, 2022)

Wanted to read Charles Darwin's _The Descent of Man_, but decided to read the _The Human Genome Project_ by Elizabeth L. Marshall. A little older than the book I just finished earlier this week, but on the same subject. It's a book I borrowed from the library, so I'm going to read through that, then start on one of Darwin's most well-known works.


----------



## Franny (Aug 13, 2022)

oops, probably should have posted in this thread instead of the last finished book thread since im not done with it LOL.
i'm reading jeanette mccurdy's memoir right now. the title is i'm glad my mom died which can sound really bad to someone who hasn't been through this kind of abuse. i can't empathize with everything since jeanette went through some awful abuse but she talks about her mom love bombing her and then calling her an awful terrible person for not conforming to her insanely unhealthy standards and damn is that something i relate to. 
it's a good read and i recommend it but i'd give a TW for s*xual themes and mentions of alcohol.


----------



## drowningfairies (Aug 13, 2022)

I’ve been catching up on horrors and thrillers on my kindle lately.
Right now I am slowly getting through The End of Her by Shari Lapena.
I have days where I am pushing through a book, and others where I’m pretty slow to get through it.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 13, 2022)

Franny said:


> oops, probably should have posted in this thread instead of the last finished book thread since im not done with it LOL.
> i'm reading jeanette mccurdy's memoir right now. the title is i'm glad my mom died which can sound really bad to someone who hasn't been through this kind of abuse. i can't empathize with everything since jeanette went through some awful abuse but she talks about her mom love bombing her and then calling her an awful terrible person for not conforming to her insanely unhealthy standards and damn is that something i relate to.
> it's a good read and i recommend it but i'd give a TW for s*xual themes and mentions of alcohol.


are we the same person??? I’m currently listening to that and omg i’m obsessed! I can’t believe the life she’s lived. I always heard she had mom issues, but my god, i didn’t know it ran that deep. Her mom was such a manipulative and abusive person. Some of the things i’ve heard from that have disgusted me so much. Wow, it’s so captivating though. I especially love that she’s reading the audio book and she really just nails taking you back in time and i can just picture everything happening. Damn it’s such a wonderful book!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm currently reading the Count of Monte Cristo. I just finished Part 1 last night and I have 3 parts left to read. Each part is about the length of a full book on it's own so it's going to be a long read, but I'm enjoying it so far. I am familiar with the story through other forms of media, but I decided to finally read it from the original source.


----------



## Gene. (Aug 13, 2022)

I don't know if I can say the name of the book in the forum, But I'm reading Jennette McCurdy's autobiography about her life growing up with her mother, and it's so well written, I'm really engrossed in this book, and it's one of the only books I've read recently that I have struggled to put down once starting.


----------



## Franny (Aug 14, 2022)

tiffanistarr said:


> are we the same person??? I’m currently listening to that and omg i’m obsessed! I can’t believe the life she’s lived. I always heard she had mom issues, but my god, i didn’t know it ran that deep. Her mom was such a manipulative and abusive person. Some of the things i’ve heard from that have disgusted me so much. Wow, it’s so captivating though. I especially love that she’s reading the audio book and she really just nails taking you back in time and i can just picture everything happening. Damn it’s such a wonderful book!


oh??? i didn't know she was narrating the audio book!! i ended up buying the book from google play books anyways but was sorta considering the audio book, now i regret not getting it! but yeah, reading about her mom is gut wrenching. the part where her mom starts yelling at her over email because of the TMZ pictures brought me back to a time with my own mom, i wouldn't wish it on anyone. really great book overall, i'm so glad she's having this conversation because not many people experience this kind of stuff.
also as an icarly fan, i remember the episode where her characters "mom" showed up and they had an awfully strained relationship there, and its totally opened my eyes to the situation. like wow, i cant believe they put her through that knowing what her mom did...

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2022



Gene. said:


> I don't know if I can say the name of the book in the forum, But I'm reading Jennette McCurdy's autobiography about her life growing up with her mother, and it's so well written, I'm really engrossed in this book, and it's one of the only books I've read recently that I have struggled to put down once starting.


i wrote it up above but i spoiler'd it! i agree, i cant put it down at all. ive never been a reader but i really look forward every day to reading it.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 14, 2022)

Everyone talking about Jennette McCurdy’s book is making me really want to read it! I need to buy it asap


----------



## BunAndButt3r (Aug 14, 2022)

mocha. said:


> I’m sure a lot of you have been picking up reading as an extra form of entertainment over lockdown, so tell me what you’ve been reading!
> 
> for me, I’m working my way through Becoming by Michelle Obama, and I’m also reading How To Be Right in a world gone wrong by James O’Brien. The latter is probably one of the best books I’ve read - I’ve almost finished it in 3 days! He gives a (liberal) insight to feminism, brexit, political correctness and Donald trump among other things. Definitely recommend it!
> 
> ...


It sounds boring, but I'm reading a book called Feature Writing for Newspapers, by Daniel Williamson. It's an old book from the 70's, and I'm hoping it will help me improve my writing skills! I normally read fantasy books, but it's nice to have a break from magic and dragons.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 15, 2022)

I'm currently reading The Stardust Thief by Chelsea Abdullah. It's inspired by stories from One Thousand and One Nights. I only have about twenty pages left, and I've really enjoyed it. It's the first book of The Sandsea Trilogy, so I'm looking forward to the rest of the series!


----------



## BakaRina (Aug 15, 2022)

I've read Jennette McCurdy's book she had written ever since I got it last week and I didn't know all of the things she had to deal with over the years.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Aug 16, 2022)

I finally got Jennette McCurdy's audiobook last night and finished it now. I couldn't stop listening to it, I had to force myself to stop listening so I could try to sleep last night and even then I went back a couple of times to listen for 5 more minutes.


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm loving Louise Penny. I've been completely sucked into her world of mysteries and have just finished _The Madness of Crowds._ I'm currently halfway through _Still Life._

If any mystery fans are in here, I highly recommend her books.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 18, 2022)

I finished I’m Glad My Died by Jennette Mccurdy a couple days ago. Wow! The abuse she went through is disgusting and unimaginable. There was a sweet touching moment towards the end that brought me to tears. She is so much stronger than she thinks she is. 

I’m now listening to the World’s Worst Assistant by Sona Movsesian. If you don’t know who she is, she is a well known personal assistant for Conan O’Brian. The book covers her fun working relationship with Conan. It’s been very great so far.


----------



## Plume (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm reading White Noise by Don DeLillo. I'm addicted! I love how the length of the chapters coincide with tone...I can't really describe what I mean by that without spoiling what happens. ><


----------



## imorileo (Aug 19, 2022)

Oooh I've started reading a lot as well. I'm currently reading the Shadow Rising, the 4th instalment to the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan. I'm also reading Life of Pi (like the movie!) but I think I currently enjoy the movie a bit more. ( ´ཀ` )


----------



## mocha. (Aug 21, 2022)

currently reading Eleanor Oliphant is completely fine, interested to see where the story goes


----------



## WriterofWritings (Aug 22, 2022)

I really want to finally get into the _Lord of the Rings_ series so I've been reading those books lately! 

As far as nonfiction, Marie Kondo's _Tidying Up _book has been EXTREMELY helpful. xD


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 24, 2022)

Just finished Worlds Worst Assistant by Sona Movsesian. I absolutely loved it. I’m really into memoirs lately, and I think my next one will be one of Tiffany Haddish’s books. I usually do audiobooks, since i’m really busy with work lately it’s easy to just listen to them on the way to and from work.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 24, 2022)

This summer I finally started reading the Classroom of the Elite light novels. I had watched the anime two summers ago and really enjoyed it, so I wanted to see what the novels were like. I've read the first two so far, and I'm planning on starting the third this afternoon. They're all around 400 pages, but they're a really easy read. I'm really enjoying them, so far.


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2022)

I am reading "When My Heart Joins The Thousand." It's a romance novel about a neuroatypical girl finding her first partner. I am amazed at how accurately the author recreated the ableism and treatment people on the spectrum get on a daily basis. This can make the novel hard to read at times, but it makes the story more believable. The prose is excellent too. If the novel ends as well as it's started this might be the best book I've read in years.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm juggling 3 books at the moment: The Fires of Heaven, 5th book in The Wheel of Time series...The Lies of Lock Lamora, 1st book in the Gentleman ******* series...and Gardens of the Moon, 1st book in the Malazan Book of the Fallen series.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm (trying) to read wuthering heights - one of my mum's favourite books. though, it is slow and really hard to read!! also, have so so much on at school, and the tbt fair, I don't much time to read. I will finish it one day!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2022)

So, aside from the 3 series I'm currently reading I like to take small breaks every now and then and read some short stories. For those I have:

H.P. Lovecraft - The Complete Fiction
The Complete Tales and Poems of Edgar Allan Poe
A Treasury of Irish Fairy and Folk Tales
Chinese Myths & Folk Tales

Very entertaining so far, all of them!


----------



## Soigne (Sep 4, 2022)

I read an article the other day about Ling Ma releasing a new book this month, so I decided to pick up her first novel, _Severance_. It's pretty great so far!

I'm also re-reading _Howl's Moving Castle_ because I'm stressed about school, and it's my favorite book.


----------



## teebeans (Sep 4, 2022)

All About Love by Bell Hooks


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Sep 6, 2022)

The Halloween Tree by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2022)

The main book I’m reading right now is Berlin Alexanderplatz. It’s pretty good, but it’s one of those novels that doesn’t hold your hand. If you don’t read carefully you’ll miss many of the details.


----------



## xandraxian (Sep 9, 2022)

Just finished Dirty Heads. On my scale of rating, I'd give it a 3/6.
_awful_ | _bad _| *eh* | _good_ | _great _| _love_

It was an interesting read. A not bad book that I think might be an allegory, that none of the monster that we read actually happened, and instead it is an injured brain trying to fill in the whys and blanks of what happened to and around him before the injury—his understanding of his sexuality, what happened to his family, what happened to his friend, and what happened to him. It could be a coping mechanism, with his conjuration clinging to the comfort of the monsters of horror films that he spent a large portion of his childhood obsessing with. The book has the feeling of a literary, which gives it a boring edge...but, the strange on goings is enough intrigue to keep turning.

Reading Horrorstör next.


----------



## xandraxian (Sep 9, 2022)

Alright, finished Horrorstör and rate it a 3.5 plus presentation points, so 4/6.
_awful_ | _bad _| *eh* | *good* | _great _| _love_

Reading Survive the Dome next.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm reading Nona the Ninth, the newest book in the Locked Tomb series. I kind of wish I had reread the first two-- I feel like I'm missing some context, but at the same time, it's such a detour from the main story that I think it's fine. It's pretty cute, though (weirdly enough for the series) and it's nice to see some familiar faces I had missed during Harrow the Ninth and get some worldbuilding at the same time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

_Behan - The Complete Plays_

Been curious about his plays ever since I heard "To yelasto pedi"(The laughing boy, from "The Hostage" in Theodorakis' composition and Vasillios Rota's translation of the lyrics) and I didn't get disappointed so far.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 9, 2022)

I’m currently reading _Crave _by Tracy Wolff.


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm reading Kokoro by Souseki Natsume. Even in the translation his signature style still shines. I'm a sucker for anything about the Meiji era of Japan, so I knew this would be interesting.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2022)

_The Bewitchments of Love and Hate_ by Storm Constantine. (Bk 2 of the _Wraeththu Chronicles_)




			
				Blurb said:
			
		

> In this powerful and elegant story set in a future Earth very different from our own, a new kind of human has evolved to challenge the dominion of _Homo sapiens_. This new breed is stronger, smarter, and far more beautiful than their parent race, and are endowed with psychic as well as physical gifts. They are destined to supplant humanity as we know it, but humanity won't die without a struggle.



I decided to revisit Constantine's_ Wraeththu_ trilogy following the news that she had passed away in 2021. I almost regret this trip down memory lane. I first read these books in my teens and I thought they were ground-breaking and incredible (and, arguably, that first point still stands given they were released in the 1980s). However, I doubt they would be published today - and it's not because of its controversial content—_this new race of humans are all intersex and polyamorous_—but the fact that they just aren't well-written. It reads like fan fiction. I also somehow managed to completely gloss over the misogyny, the blurred lines on consent, and some questionable pairings the first time I read them. Some aspects also haven't aged well and might come off upsetting to transgender individuals. Sometimes, old media we enjoyed are better left in the past rather than revisiting them - and this is one of those times. 

My issues with the text aside, I still have a massive crush on Cal and he's the reason I'm still reading. Nostalgia can do funny things.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 10, 2022)

I have been struck by a strange mood to read _Les Liasons Dangereuses_ (in the English translation) again. I think the last time I read it was after seeing the movie, so 1988-89?


----------



## Quinnquinn (Oct 10, 2022)

Just recently for the spooky season of All Hallows Eve; I recently picked up two books for the time. And I’m generally not into horror books, or scary books unless you give me Dean Koontz or Steven King; but usually no.

first is our classic _The Shining _
Which I’m sure just about everyone has read, seen something about, or watched the movie. If you haven’t, the quick synopsis is as such; this family gets the opportunity to be the caretakers of this hotel in Colorado through the winter when the hotel is closed. The family is isolated and takes effect mostly on the husband Jack Torrence. Through his months of living away from people, he starts to become angry, and the son Danny has a special gift, but has been subject to witness the many ghostly horrors and disturbances that still haunt the hotel.

and the second book! Is the Night Stalker. I had never heard of it before until my friend just gave it to me while we were at work; I’m not too far in as I just started it but so far it’s pretty interesting. Reading the back of the book I’ll give a quick summary and paraphrase it as well.
a detective stumbles upon 3 victims at a crime scene and found all in the same bounded fashion, he later finds another victim in the exact same way as well. 
They learn the killer has calculated motives and only seems to kill single men with very private lives.
So, our detective must set out to stop the killer before the body count rises, but it seems she is in just as much danger.
is it going to be that good? Not quite sure, I’m a sucker for romance novels, science fiction, nonfiction, fantasy, historical period pieces, the dictionary; so sometimes horror doesn’t do it for me, here’s hoping this one’s good!


----------



## Belle T (Oct 20, 2022)

My spooky season reading has started fashionably late, but I'm currently reading _The Vampyre _by John William Polidori.

It's a short story, but it does a lot with the length it has.  Being the first novel ever written specifically under the genre umbrella of vampire-themed literature (predating Dracula by nearly eighty years), it's truly fascinating how much of the groundwork laid out in this book has remained relatively consistent across multiple centuries of cultural evolution; not to mention how much lore which is often attributed to Bram Stoker actually either originated from this story or is cobbled together from miscellaneous literature published the previous century.  It's worth a read if you're interested in the history of horror literature.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2022)

I've started reading _The Secret Life of Albert Entwistle_ by Matt Cain and it's very good.

Does anyone else use Goodreads? I'd love to add more people on there and be more active.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 20, 2022)

Been reading Richard Siken's poetry books. No matter how much poetry I read, I keep coming back to them.


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm reading "A Concise History of Japan" by Brett Walker for my history class. It's decently well written, but it does not help much with understanding the material. Japanese history is extremely convoluted and involves a ton of historical figures. This book does not go into much detail into any of them, so much of what I learn is forgotten.


----------



## vinnie (Oct 23, 2022)

Since I've just finished reading all the _Twilight _books (I know, embarrassing), I'm now reading _Midnight Sun, _which is Edward's point of view from the first _Twilight _novel. It's a little concerning, to say the least.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 23, 2022)

I am reading the goldfinch! I like it so far


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 29, 2022)

Reading The Midnight Library by Matt Haig.  Loving it, have loved all his books so far


----------



## duododo (Oct 29, 2022)

I've been wanting to get into Ursula K. Le Guin for a long time now, so I started A Wizard of Earthsea recently.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2022)

Piranesi at the moment.

Solid read!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 20, 2022)

I've finished Book 2 of Count of Monte Cristo, so I'm about halfway done. I started Book 3 last night.


----------



## Belle T (Nov 21, 2022)

_A Bird of Passage _by B.M. Croker.

I honestly, truly needed an extremely quaint 19th century romance novel to help me through an emotionally trying week, but in reality, I only downloaded this book because it was free and had the word "bird" in it.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 21, 2022)

I just finished reading The Walls Between Us by Haru Tsukishima. Another great romance manga to add to my collection.


----------



## Belle T (Nov 28, 2022)

Pro-Tip to younger readers: Never convince yourself that all modern literature is bad, and on that note, never allow anyone to convince you that older literature was mostly good.  Only in Victorian-era romance novels can you expect the climax of a compelling romance to be sidelined for a Scooby Doo-esque "man in a monster costume" mystery, and for said man in a monster costume--introduced less than a hundred pages prior--to receive the benefit of the closing lines of the narrative.  It's all quite stupid.

Anyway, my next book will be (hopefully shorter) _Broken Music _by Phyllis Bottome.  It's another one of those books I only downloaded because I liked the title, and it was free.  So I have no expectations for it whatsoever!


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 28, 2022)

Currently reading _The Paris Apartment _by Lucy Foley. I read one of her other books and enjoyed the snappy chapters from different perspectives, so I decided to give this one a read.


----------



## vinnie (Nov 28, 2022)

Started reading _Where the Crawdads Sing _by Delia Owens. Sadly, I spoiled the book for myself by watching the movie. I wasn't planning to read the book, but my friend convinced me to. It's very good so far.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)

_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. A bit confusing, but an interesting read!
Technically I finished the book a few days ago, but I'll have to re-read some pages because it's part of an English assignment.


----------



## vinnie (Dec 8, 2022)

_A Taste for Monsters _by Matthew J. Kirby. The theme of looking past appearances and loving somebody for who they are as a person is so touching. I'm in love with this book. It also touches on putting your negative feelings about yourself away and allowing others to see you as you are. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 10, 2022)

Belle T said:


> Pro-Tip to younger readers: Never convince yourself that all modern literature is bad, and on that note, never allow anyone to convince you that older literature was mostly good.  Only in Victorian-era romance novels can you expect the climax of a compelling romance to be sidelined for a Scooby Doo-esque "man in a monster costume" mystery, and for said man in a monster costume--introduced less than a hundred pages prior--to receive the benefit of the closing lines of the narrative.  It's all quite stupid.


I want to know which book you're subtweeting here lmao

I'm taking a break from reading because I have so much going on, and unfortunately I've been in a bit of a rut again. I'm thinking of making a book goal for next year, but it's probably going to be really unambitious like ten novels. Or maybe even five lol but I really don't have as much time to read as I used to  The perils of growing up.


----------



## Belle T (Dec 10, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> I want to know which book you're subtweeting here lmao


It was _A Bird of Passage_ by Bithia Mary Croker.  It's on Project Gutenberg if you're interested, but be advised that it contains some language and ideology that would rightfully not be considered acceptable in today's society.



> I'm taking a break from reading because I have so much going on, and unfortunately I've been in a bit of a rut again. I'm thinking of making a book goal for next year, but it's probably going to be really unambitious like ten novels. Or maybe even five lol but I really don't have as much time to read as I used to  The perils of growing up.


Hope you find yourself in a better situation soon.  Book goals are fine and dandy, but it's most important that you have the time and mental state to properly enjoy them.  I've had to put some books I had planned to read aside for my own mental health this year, even though they're boks I'm sure I might have enjoyed otherwise.


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2022)

duododo said:


> I've been wanting to get into Ursula K. Le Guin for a long time now, so I started A Wizard of Earthsea recently.


One of my moms had Ursula K. Le Guin's husband as a creative writing professor in college actually! I've been meaning to read her books for that reason.

I started Childhood's End by Arthur C. Clarke. It's good, but I wish the aliens felt a bit more alien. In the book they're just humanoids with leathery wings.


----------



## Venn (Dec 12, 2022)

Currently reading The Dawn of Yangchen, based on the Avatar: The Last Airbending TV Series. It's good, but not as good as the Kyoshi Novels. Just hoping it will get better.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm re-reading The Hobbit by J.R.R Tolkien

Oh and I joined my local library's adult winter reading challenge.  There's a goal to read at least 5 books in the month January and then there's a prize drawing once it's over.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 13, 2022)

Just finished the fault in our stars. I'm never reading again this is why I don't read my eyes are sore from crying i cant


----------



## Plume (Dec 13, 2022)

My Year of Rest and Relaxation

I didn't think I would like it, but it's actually pretty funny.


----------



## mocha. (Dec 28, 2022)

Currently reading Fairy Tale by Stephen King. I’m also flipping between a couple other books but this one has been my main one. I think I started it in September.. I wish I was quicker at reading books!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2022)

An introduction to Modern Greek literature (Roderick Beaton).

It's actually very interesting but as with all academical books of this type a lot of namedropping and stuff. I do enjoy it though!


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 29, 2022)

Legends and Lattes:  A Novel of High Fantasy and Low Stakes by Travis Baldree

It's a cozy fantasy book about an Orc opening a coffee shop, it's really good so far, and very unique


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 6, 2023)

Nothing at the moment


----------



## Peter (Saturday at 12:12 PM)

Just finished _I’m Glad My Mom Died_ by Jennette McCurdy — my first book of 2023. I’m not usually a big celebrity memoir reader but it’s been a really interesting read


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Saturday at 3:01 PM)

I just finished _Bad Blood: Secrets and Lies in a Silicon Valley Startup_ by John Carreyrou.  A very interesting read. I’m fascinated by just how many intelligent & powerful people Elizabeth Holmes managed to hoodwink.


----------



## Asarena (Saturday at 5:24 PM)

I just finished The Wrath & the Dawn by Renée Ahdieh, and now I'm reading Empire of Sand by Tasha Suri!


----------



## Milleram (Saturday at 6:10 PM)

I just started 'salem's Lot by Stephen King. It's quite lengthy, but I'm a pretty quick reader, so it shouldn't take me too long.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Monday at 3:24 PM)

atm i'm reading the satsuma complex by bob mortimer


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Monday at 8:43 PM)

I'm reading Conbini Ningen (Convenience Store Woman) for a Japanese book club and I'm really loving it! It's so hard not to read ahead but I'm trying to contain myself.

There's also an English translation of it (although I haven't seen it myself). It's about a woman who is heavily implied to have ASD (the author is also a woman who has autism) who works at a convenience store and enjoys the structure from the rules. The book focuses on her inner-thoughts and her masking.

As someone who is ND there are definitely parts that I relate to and I know have acquaintances who have described similar things to the main character.


----------



## vinnie (Monday at 10:12 PM)

I'm currently juggling three different books. _I Must Betray You _by Ruta Sepetys, _Half a World Away _by Cynthia Kadohata, and _The Grace Year _by Kim Ligget. All were recommended by a friend, and our taste in books is quite similar. I'm mostly focused on _I Must Betray You, _and I love it so far.


----------



## azurill (Tuesday at 11:25 AM)

I’m currently reading The looking glass wars by Frank Beddor . It’s a good book just wish I had more time to read it.


----------



## Belle T (Wednesday at 10:29 PM)

_The Well of Loneliness_ by Radclyffe Hall

I'm mostly reading for its historic and cultural importance, but I do think Hall's narrative voice is really quite good, even when it broaches uncomfortable territory.


----------



## spicedb (Yesterday at 5:46 AM)

On Earth We Are Briefly Gorgeous by Ocean Vuong. I rarely read poetry, but after listening to him talk about his thought process and feelings about the book, I was convinced to pick it up.


----------

